# Sticky  Pipe Tobacco Lottery III



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

This is a carry-over from http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/wts-b-t-pipe-stuff/212256-pipe-tobacco-lottery-ii.html. The rules are changing slightly due to changes to the powerball that is used to determine the winner.

This is an ideal place for pipers to gain experience dealing with others on the board, trying new and different tobaccos, and becoming active on the board.

*RULES*, please read:
*A. To Join:*
1. Active member of the pipe forum (subjective).
2. _*Minimum one positive trader feedback*_, 90 days membership, and 100 posts.
- Positive trader feedback is non-negotiable: this is a protection clause for the other players of the game, making sure you're honest enough to hold up your end (it can and does happen; no offense meant to anyone).
3. Please post in this thread if you would like to join or leave the lottery. (If you are new, please read a page or two of the original Pipe Lottery, link above, to see how things work).
4. Each month, each player needs to confirm that he/she will be continuing to participate in the lottery. You need to do this by posting in this thread, not via PM. 
5. If all spots are full, new players will be placed on a waitlist and added to the game as spots are vacated.
*
B. How the game works: * 
1. Each player will be assigned three numbers between 2-34. The total field consists of eleven players maximum. (numbers 1 and 35 are inactive).
2. The drawing is the *1st Saturday* of the month.
3. The winning number is the powerball (red ball, here) drawn that night.
4. The winner is whoever has the corresponding number of the powerball.
5. The prize for winning will be one unopened 50g/2oz tin of PREMIUM pipe tobacco. No drug store tobac unless the winner requests something of that nature
6. Non-winning players must post an acknowledgement in the lottery payment thread, created each month specific for that month's drawing in the pipe WTB/WTS forum, so that we know you are aware of who won and who you should pay.
7. The winner must receive your tin, or a DC/delivery confirmation # posted in the game thread, on the day before the next month's drawing. If this is not done, you will be removed from the lottery until your end is received.
8. If there are less than 11 players, the unused numbers of that game will be blanks and the game a wash for that month if one of the blank numbers is drawn (i.e. no winner that month, but you may send a tin to yourself if you like). 
9. If numbers 1 or 35 are drawn, the game will move to the next Saturday's drawing until a winner is selected for that month (i.e. 2nd Saturday, 3rd Saturday, etc.).
10. If a member drops from the game, the most senior member in the waiting list will move into the open space. The most senior member is the one who joins first to the pipe lottery, not the entire site.
11. Continental United States only, please. There are too many other variables (increased shipping rates, extended shipping times, possible seizures and duties applied, etc) for shipping to other countries.
12. The player's list will be updated before each drawing if there are anyone dropping or being added to the games.

*C. Winner's responsibility:*
1. Winner: either post your address in the game thread, or PM the other players your address as soon as possible. Also, make some suggestions as to the type of tobacco you prefer (e.g. English, Va, Va/Per, Burley, etc). 
2. Winner: *leave positive Trader Feedback* once they receive their winnings from other lottery members.
3. If you win the lottery and there is a waitlist, the winner for that month is moved to the bottom of the waitlist. If there is no waitlist that month, you can continue to play as long as you want.
4. The winner should PM players that have not yet gotten their tin to you at least a week before the next drawing; we are all human and people forget, so a kindly reminder may be helpful. 
5. Winner must keep a running list in the game thread of who sends what. Please update it regularly if possible. PM uncballzer if someone does not submit their tin for that month's drawing.
6. Once all the tins have been recieved, please post a photo of the winnings in the payment thread (we all like to see photos!).


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

The current field for February 2012 is:

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Xodar - 7, 18, 29
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28
9. Kneepa - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. BigBehr - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. Troutman22
2. RJPuffs 
3. DanR

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for doing this, Dan! I tried to bump you but it said Ive got to spread it around some more!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks Clifford! I appreciate that.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

RG for you Brother!

If you ever need any help just ask and I'm there Brother!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> RG for you Brother!
> 
> If you ever need any help just ask and I'm there Brother!


Thanks Jeff. BTW, I just took a gander at your cellar (just for fun), and whoa, you've really built a nice one in a short amount of time. You still smoke cigars?? :lol:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

DanR said:


> Thanks Jeff. BTW, I just took a gander at your cellar (just for fun), and whoa, you've really built a nice one in a short amount of time. You still smoke cigars?? :lol:


Thanks! Just trying to get it to look like yours....

Ummmm, well, sort of, sometimes..... :lol:

Thing is my cellar is growing at a faster rate right now.


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Sounds good im in again


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

The current field for February 2012 is:

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Xodar - 7, 18, 29
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28
9. Kneepa - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. BigBehr - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. Troutman22
2. RJPuffs 
3. DanR

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

In for February


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

The current field for February 2012 is:

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Xodar - 7, 18, 29
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28
9. Kneepa - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. BigBehr - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. Troutman22
2. RJPuffs 
3. DanR

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Bump - Don't forget to let us know if you plan to be "in" for February. The drawing this month is February 4th.

Newbies - add your name to the waitlist to play in the future. Every month, the winner drops down and someone from the waitlist moves up, so you'll get there eventually.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Please count me in for February...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

The current field for February 2012 is:

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Xodar - 7, 18, 29
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28
9. Kneepa - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. BigBehr - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. Troutman22
2. RJPuffs 
3. DanR

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm in for Feb.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

The current field for February 2012 is:

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Xodar - 7, 18, 29
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28
9. Kneepa - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. BigBehr - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. Troutman22
2. RJPuffs 
3. DanR

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

In for February


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

The current field for February 2012 is:

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Xodar - 7, 18, 29
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28
9. Kneepa - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. BigBehr - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. Troutman22
2. RJPuffs 
3. DanR

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

If you would be so kind, please remove me from the list. Thank you and good luck everyone.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

The current field for February 2012 is:

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Xodar - 7, 18, 29
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28
9. Kneepa - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. BigBehr - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. RJPuffs 
2. DanR

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

I'll have to bow out for a little while and let someone on the list move up. Too much on my plate at the moment and almost forgot this last month (Sorry Ron!)


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok John, just let us know when you want back in. 

The current field for February 2012 is:

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. RJPuffs - 7, 18, 29
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28
9. Kneepa - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. BigBehr - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. DanR

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

DanR said:


> The current field for February 2012 is:
> 7. RJPuffs - 7, 18, 29


eek! Since I fell "upward" - I'm IN for Feb! :high5:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I swear I'm not dead, guys! I finally got my internet turned back on after three weeks without because I was too stubborn to go along with Charter when they announced my rate was doubling and there was nothing I could do about it. It hurt, but in the end I actually won. (Yeah, I'm shocked too!) Thanks a million, Dan, for stepping in and keeping things rolling. If you want to keep on running it, you're more than welcome...from the looks of it, it'd be in better hands with you anyway! Let me know. And add me to the waitlist!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Mark and I PM'd and he's gonna let me run this for awhile, and he promises to keep me on track. :biggrin:

Welome back Mark! I'm gonna move you into waitlist position #1 since it's been awhile since you let yourself play. 

The current field for February 2012 is:

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. RJPuffs - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28
9. Kneepa - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. BigBehr - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. MarkC
2. DanR

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

MarkC said:


> I swear I'm not dead, guys! I finally got my internet turned back on after three weeks without because I was too stubborn to go along with Charter when they announced my rate was doubling and there was nothing I could do about it. It hurt, but in the end I actually won. (Yeah, I'm shocked too!) Thanks a million, Dan, for stepping in and keeping things rolling. If you want to keep on running it, you're more than welcome...from the looks of it, it'd be in better hands with you anyway! Let me know. And add me to the waitlist!


Welcome back (again)! Now feed that Internet-modem Gerbil so it doesn't fall asleep on the wheel!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*I'm alive*..._I promise!_

I congratulate *RJpuffs* on this month's win...I will get your package out tomorrow!

Once I have a tracking #, I will post it so I can be in for FEB...

Tommy


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ron's package is in the mail!

I'm in for February...!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

The current field for February 2012 is:

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. RJPuffs - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28 in
9. Kneepa - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. BigBehr - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. MarkC
2. DanR

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll stay in one more month.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*Full House for Feb! Good luck everyone!!*

The current field for February 2012 is:

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. RJPuffs - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28 in
9. Kneepa - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. BigBehr - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. MarkC
2. DanR

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Good luck, everyone!!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

**Fingers Crossed**

I mean good luck everyone!! :lol:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The winning number is 7. Congratulations again RJPuffs!!*

The current field for February 2012 is:

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. *RJPuffs - 7, 18, 29 in*
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28 in
9. Kneepa - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. BigBehr - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. MarkC
2. DanR

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well congrats is in order for Ron again!! 

**Congrats Bro!!**

--I think this is rigged..... :lol: --


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

DanR said:


> *The winning number is 7. Congratulations again RJPuffs!!*


Uhhh ... eeek!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations RON!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Posted in payment thread also but, here you go Sir!

Tracking Number: 420103069405510200882282133241

In for March Please.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

The drawing for March will be the 3rd. RJPuffs drops down to the waitlist per our new rules. The current field for March 3, 2012 is:

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. MarkC - 7, 18, 29
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28
9. Kneepa - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. BigBehr - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. DanR
2. RJPuffs

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Ordered.. I'm in for March


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

In for March!

RJ's February USPS tracking# 420503129405510200830295891184


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm in! And I want to thank DanR for what he's done with the lottery. Some bozo flaked and it was dumped in his lap right when the powerball was changing, and he handled the chaos masterfully. Personally, I think he's doing a lot better job than the last guy.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

The current field for March 3, 2012 is:

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MarkC - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28
9. Kneepa - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. BigBehr - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. DanR
2. RJPuffs

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35

Thanks for the kind words Mark. You've done so much for this forum, that I was happy to step in when you needed help. I'm just glad your computer is running again and we have you back!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

In for March!


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

I'll drop out for March. Let someone from wait list move up and I'll move to wait list


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

im out for march


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

The current field for March 3, 2012 is:

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MarkC - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28
9. Kneepa - 8, 19, 30 - will waitlist if someone else wants this spot
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. DanR - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. RJPuffs

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

In for March


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm out, please remove me from the list.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Just a reminder that the lotto drawing is this coming Saturday (March 3). If you haven't already, please let me know by Saturday at noon if you are "in" for this month.

*NOTE:* Because of our new "winners drop to the waitlist" rule, I am leaving RJ down below until Saturday. If there are no new entries to the pipe lotto by then, he'll pop back up to the top. Let's encourage a few of these Pipe Newbies to come play...

RJ - if no one else plays, please let me know if I can count you as "in".

The current field for March 3, 2012 is:

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. *OPEN* - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MarkC - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28
9. Kneepa - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. DanR - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. RJPuffs
2.

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd like to be back in for March.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

My package has been shipped to Ron..._I'm in for March!_


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

DanR said:


> Just a reminder that the lotto drawing is this coming Saturday (March 3). If you haven't already, please let me know by Saturday at noon if you are "in" for this month.
> 
> *NOTE:* Because of our new "winners drop to the waitlist" rule, I am leaving RJ down below until Saturday. If there are no new entries to the pipe lotto by then, he'll pop back up to the top. Let's encourage a few of these Pipe Newbies to come play...
> 
> RJ - if no one else plays, please let me know if I can count you as "in".


Sure thing, I'm in if I get bumped up!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Great - thanks guys.

The lotto drawing is this coming Saturday (March 3).

*NOTE:* Because of our new "winners drop to the waitlist" rule, I am leaving RJ down below until Saturday. If there are no new entries to the pipe lotto by then, he'll pop back up to the top. Let's encourage a few of these Pipe Newbies to come play...

The current field for March 3, 2012 is:

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. *OPEN* - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MarkC - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28 in
9. Kneepa - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. DanR - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. RJPuffs
2.

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Did "non-winning" just win (35)?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Well, I was hoping it would never happen, but it did... *Inactive 35 was chosen. No winner for March.* Everyone go out and buy yourself a tin or two of your favorite tobacco. :biggrin:

The current field for April is:

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25
5. RJPuffs - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. MarkC - 7, 18, 29
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28
9. Kneepa - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. DanR - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1.
2.

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

In for April


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Bought myself a tin. Do I have to post the DC number or can we just use the honor system this time? :mrgreen:

I'm in for April.

Just tossing an idea out....they have powerball drawings twice a week. Maybe next time there's no winner, we go to "sudden death" and check every drawing until there's a winner for the month. That way the whole month wouldn't be a wash. Surely we wouldn't go more than 3 drawings (ie - 1 week) before someone wins. Thoughts?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> Bought myself a tin. Do I have to post the DC number or can we just use the honor system this time? :mrgreen:
> 
> I'm in for April.
> 
> Just tossing an idea out....they have powerball drawings twice a week. Maybe next time there's no winner, we go to "sudden death" and check every drawing until there's a winner for the month. That way the whole month wouldn't be a wash. Surely we wouldn't go more than 3 drawings (ie - 1 week) before someone wins. Thoughts?


I like the sounds of this!!

I'm in for doing this and also in for April.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

DanR said:


> Well, I was hoping it would never happen, but it did... *Inactive 35 was chosen. No winner for March.* Everyone go out and buy yourself a tin or two of your favorite tobacco. :biggrin:
> 
> The current field for April is:
> 5. RJPuffs - 11, 22, 33
> Waitlist:


Figures, right!

Bump me down to waitlist - technically the drawing didn't happen, so anyone else has a whole month to squawk they are in. Come the next drawing, if its open, I'll move up.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

> Just tossing an idea out....they have powerball drawings twice a week. Maybe next time there's no winner, we go to "sudden death" and check every drawing until there's a winner for the month. That way the whole month wouldn't be a wash.


I like this idea too. If everyone agrees, we'll implement this starting with the next month (April) and I'll try to modify the rules on page 1 for anyone new joining.

*The current field for April is:*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. *OPEN* - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. MarkC - 7, 18, 29
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28
9. Kneepa - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. DanR - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. RJPuffs
2.

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm in for April...and all for the suggested rule change!!!


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm in and I vote for the following wednesday Lottery drawing as the "backup date"


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm in for April; the rule change sounds fine to me.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm in and the rule change sounds good to me!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok, I think that's a consensus, new rule will start in April. I'll PM a mod and try to get the first post updated later this week.

*The current field for April is:*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. *OPEN* - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MarkC - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28 in
9. Kneepa - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. DanR - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. RJPuffs
2.

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Dan for all of your hard work!!!


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

Is there an open spot? I see RJPuff in waiting yet a slot marked open... I'd like to have a go when there is an opening.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

imperial Stout said:


> Is there an open spot? I see RJPuff in waiting yet a slot marked open... I'd like to have a go when there is an opening.


Yep, there is an open spot, or rather was... You're in! Welcome aboard.

*The current field for April is:*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Imperial Stout - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MarkC - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28 in
9. Kneepa - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. DanR - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. RJPuffs
2.

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

DanR said:


> Yep, there is an open spot, or rather was... You're in! Welcome aboard.
> 
> *The current field for April is:*
> 
> ...


Can I be placed in the waitlist, or a spot if one opens back up?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Can I be placed in the waitlist, or a spot if one opens back up?


Absolutely. I won recently, so I'll volunteer to move down and you can be in spot #11

*The current field for April is:*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Imperial Stout - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MarkC - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28 in
9. Kneepa - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Wiseguy1982 - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. RJPuffs
2. DanR

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Wiseguy1984 changed his mind and may join us later...

*The current field for April is:*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Imperial Stout - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MarkC - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28 in
9. Kneepa - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. DanR - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. RJPuffs
2.

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

I am in for April, sorry for the late response. I like the rule change as well.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

If I get bumped up at the last minute (anything is possible), I'm in. If not I'll watch with Mr. Inactive(nonwinning) to keep me company


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Just to be clear, the drawing for this month is April 7th - the first Saturday of this month...

*The current field for April is:*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Imperial Stout - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MarkC - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28 in
9. Kneepa - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. DanR - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. RJPuffs
2.

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Chrystal Clear!!

Man it seems like it's taken forever for this to come around again.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Man it seems like it's taken forever for this to come around again.


I know, right?!? Same here. February had 4 Saturdays and March has 5...so that actually does make it a week longer to wait. Plus, since no one won last month, it's been 2 months since there was a winner, so that makes it seem longer as well methinks.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Come on Saturday......


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

Hannibal said:


> Come on Saturday......


Why are you so anxious for me to win?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

imperial Stout said:


> Why are you so anxious for me to win?


Well I'm hoping to keep up with you....


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

Can I get in on the waitlist?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

The drawing for this month is April 7th - the first Saturday of this month...

*The current field for April is:*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Imperial Stout - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MarkC - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28 in
9. Kneepa - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. DanR - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. RJPuffs
2. Bad Finger
3.

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The winning number for April is 18! Congratulations MarkC!!*

*The current field for April is:*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Imperial Stout - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. *MarkC - 7, 18, 29 winner!*
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. DanR - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. Bad Finger
2.
3.

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats Mark!!!

Wait, what's this?? No wishlist??? What's a man to do?? Mark, mark, mark, come on man throw us a bone......


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh, crap; and I had this one pound tin of Mixture 79 just ready for some sucker...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

We'll go ahead and get this started for next month. The next drawing will be May 5th.

*The current field for May is:*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25
5. Imperial Stout - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. Bad Finger - 7, 18, 29 
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. DanR - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. MarkC
2.
3.

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm in again for May.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Hannibal said:


> Congrats Mark!!!
> 
> Wait, what's this?? No wishlist??? What's a man to do?? Mark, mark, mark, come on man throw us a bone......





MarkC said:


> Oh, crap; and I had this one pound tin of Mixture 79 just ready for some sucker...


There ya go - thats his wishlist


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

in for May


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

In for May!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I guess this is as good a place as any to ask this....it's relevant:

I needed enough stuff to get free shipping, so I made a big order with P&C, and I will send the winnings after I receive the order.

Is this what most of you do? Or do you just order something for the winner and have it shipped to them from the vendor? I started to do just that, but it asked for his birthday (I was just gonna put mine LOL), and then it asked for his phone number....so I just gave up on the idea.

Having it shipped to me then forwarding it to the winner has worked for me so far, but having the order ship directly to the winner from the vendor would be simpler, save me some time, and get the winnings to the winner faster.

Thoughts? I'm curious about what the rest of you do.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I usually just pull something from my cellar. If the winner requests something I'm light on (vapers, for example), I'll order some, but I do as you did and add something to a regular order. I can ship a tin or two cheaper than P&C, which leaves more money for tobacco!

As for the speed, I can't speak for others, but I like the idea of stuff dribbling in over the month-more happy tobacco day!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

MarkC said:


> I usually just pull something from my cellar. If the winner requests something I'm light on (vapers, for example), I'll order some, but I do as you did and add something to a regular order. I can ship a tin or two cheaper than P&C, which leaves more money for tobacco!
> 
> As for the speed, I can't speak for others, but I like the idea of stuff dribbling in over the month-more happy tobacco day!


I always find something in the cellar to send out, and since no one has explicitly asked for a latakia blend, its worked so far 

Catnip-79 sent to Mark, in for May!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Congrats MarkC!!!

I, like others here try to send from my cellar...unless I've nothing they like or I am low on what I want to send...and I seem to wait to the very end of the month here lately...to keep the fun going! Oh, that and I am a bit too lazy!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I usually ship directly from one of the online sites. The way I look at it, there's going to be a shipping cost whether its from my house or from their warehouse. When it comes time to order, I just add my phone number and birthday. They don't really care...


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Im in for May.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

In for May


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

I would like to be put on the waiting list for May please. Thanks!


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Also in for May!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm gonna step down and let someone else play. Gregg, I'm assuming your in?

*The current field for May 5th is:*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Imperial Stout - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Bad Finger - 7, 18, 29 
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. McGreggor57 - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. MarkC
2. 
3.

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

DanR said:


> I'm gonna step down and let someone else play. Gregg, I'm assuming your in?


 Yes Dan, thanks!


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

In for May


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Package sent out today and will be there on Thursday.

Could you please add me back in for May??

Thanks again Dan for keeping this going!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The current field for May 5th is:*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Imperial Stout - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Bad Finger - 7, 18, 29 
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. McGreggor57 - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. MarkC
2. 
3.

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Package should be shipped out tomorrow (04/26)...then I will be IN...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The current field for May 5th is:*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Imperial Stout - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Bad Finger - 7, 18, 29 
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. McGreggor57 - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. MarkC
2. 
3.

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

What does "in" mean? I thought by you adding my name to the list it was assumed I was "in".


Pardon my inexperience, as this is my first lottery. I'm in for whatever. Just tell me when and where.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Bad Finger said:


> What does "in" mean? I thought by you adding my name to the list it was assumed I was "in".
> 
> Pardon my inexperience, as this is my first lottery. I'm in for whatever. Just tell me when and where.


As long as you're not the winner, your name stays in the same spot month-to-month. Saying "I'm in!" lets Dan know that you've sent something to the winner (though I'm sure he checks the winnings thread too), and confirms to him that you want to play again next month.

Just a confirmation that everybody still wants to play. If someone doesn't confirm "in", they can be dropped off the list and the first guy on the waitlist can play.

Anyway....I'm sure Dan will update you to "in" when he comes back.


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

Ah, good to know. Wasn't sure if I missed a step somewhere. lol


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

The time approacheth.... good luck all!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

We have a full house for May. Good Luck everyone!

*The current field for May 5th is:*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Imperial Stout - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Bad Finger - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. McGreggor57 - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. MarkC
2. 
3.

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Congratulations, Gregg! Beginner's luck! :lol:

What are you into? Got a wish list?


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

What was the winning number?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Hambone1 said:


> What was the winning number?


23 linky - Powerball - Home

I just remembered Dan mentioning that he was in Spain for business, so I guess one of us should start the winnings thread. I'll hop to it.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Hope I'm not stepping on any toes by doing this, I just remembered you were out of town, Dan, and thought I would keep things rolling.

*The winning number for May 5th is 23. Congratulations McGreggor57!*

*The current field for June is:*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Imperial Stout - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Bad Finger - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
*11. McGreggor57 - 12, 23, 34 winner!* 

Waitlist:

1. MarkC
2. 
3.

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35

Here's the payment thread - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-pipe-lottery-payment-thread.html#post3568883


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> Congratulations, Gregg! Beginner's luck! :lol:
> 
> What are you into? Got a wish list?


LOL I guess beginners luck is right! This is all pretty new to me.

Some wishlist items and addy are in my profile and some more listed here: Tobacco Cellar mcgreggor57's summary pipe tobacco aging cellar
Aromatics are fine also.

Thanks!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Just landed back in the USA! YAY!!

Congratulations to Gregg, and a big Thank You to Clifford for helping me out with this!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats Gregg!! Let me knock some dust off some of these boxes and see what I can come up with.....


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

In for June


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Congrats Gregg! I will send off one of my favorites tomorrow. 

In for June!


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Congrats Gregg! I will send off one of my favorites tomorrow. 

In for June!


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

Sending today, and in for June!


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

in for June as long as my wife doesn't read this thread...


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

9405510200882366795297

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Congrats Gregg!

I will send you something ASAP!

'In' for June!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

The drawing for June will be June 2nd...

*The current field for June 2nd is:*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Imperial Stout - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Bad Finger - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. MarkC - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. 
2. 
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): McGreggor57

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Gregg,

My shipment from pipesandcigars.com got delayed because of inventory issues. They will ship your baccy asap. Sorry for the delay friend!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm in for June


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

JuanOrez said:


> Gregg,
> 
> My shipment from pipesandcigars.com got delayed because of inventory issues. They will ship your baccy asap. Sorry for the delay friend!


Not a problem at all Jon. Thanks for the update.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The current field for June 2nd is:*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Imperial Stout - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Bad Finger - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. MarkC - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. 
2. 
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): McGreggor57

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm inny!
(and a ninny but that's beside the point)


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Im in...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The current field for June 2nd is:*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Imperial Stout - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Bad Finger - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 ninny
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. MarkC - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. 
2. 
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): McGreggor57

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

in for June


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The current field for June 2nd is:*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Imperial Stout - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Bad Finger - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 ninny
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. MarkC - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. 
2. 
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): McGreggor57

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

in :rockon:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The current field for June 2nd is:*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Imperial Stout - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Bad Finger - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. MarkC - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1.
2. 
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): McGreggor57

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well bird is in flight 9505 5000 3262 2151 0000 11 

Sorry to all for taking so long on this. It is scheduled to land Friday the 1st. So if I didn't screw myself up could I please be in for June?

If I didn't make the deadline outlined in the contest I will totally understand and gladly set this next month out.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Well bird is in flight 9505 5000 3262 2151 0000 11
> 
> Sorry to all for taking so long on this. It is scheduled to land Friday the 1st. So if I didn't screw myself up could I please be in for June?
> 
> If I didn't make the deadline outlined in the contest I will totally understand and gladly set this next month out.


Your DCN is posted and with a trader feedback of 49, you are certainly in!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

We have a full house for June. Good Luck to all.

*The current field for June 2nd is:*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Imperial Stout - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Bad Finger - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. MarkC - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1.
2. 
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): McGreggor57

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

DanR said:


> Your DCN is posted and with a trader feedback of 49, you are certainly in!


Thanks Dan!!

Now I hope I win this biatch.... :lol: J/K Good luck to this months winner!!!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The winning number for June is 33. Congratulations Imperial Stout!*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
_*5. Imperial Stout - 11, 22, 33 in*_
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Bad Finger - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. MarkC - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1.
2. 
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): McGreggor57

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey guys, I'd like to join if a spot becomes available.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I am in for July


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

DC posted in appropriate thread, I'm in again!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be July 7*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Hardcz - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Bad Finger - 7, 18, 29
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. MarkC - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. McGreggor57
2. 
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Imperial Stout

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

Please throw me on the waitlist. Thanks!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

In for July!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be July 7*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Hardcz - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Bad Finger - 7, 18, 29
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. MarkC - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. McGreggor57
2. Houncer
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Imperial Stout

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

In for July please Sir!


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Can I jump on that waitlist please?

RD


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be July 7*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Hardcz - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Bad Finger - 7, 18, 29
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. MarkC - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. McGreggor57
2. Houncer
3. RupturedDuck
4.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Imperial Stout

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

After almost 400 posts, I finally realized that Gabriel's avatar is not a duck...

I've got to get some glasses.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

MarkC said:


> After almost 400 posts, I finally realized that Gabriel's avatar is not a duck...
> 
> I've got to get some glasses.


:lol: It took me about 200 posts. I probably need some, too.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

bah 13 is my lucky number


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

hardcz said:


> bah 13 is my lucky number


Hannibal is hoping its his lucky number too!


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

DanR said:


> *The next drawing will be July 7*
> 
> 1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
> 2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
> ...


Ewww.... it's a loong way down with a waitlist like that....


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

hardcz said:


> bah 13 is my lucky number





DanR said:


> Hannibal is hoping its his lucky number too!


It usually is for me too but so far it hasn't been worth a chit!!!


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

imperial Stout said:


> Ewww.... it's a loong way down with a waitlist like that....


Doesn't that give you more time to smoke your winnings? :smoke2:


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

In (sorry, forgot to mention that before!)


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

houncer said:


> Doesn't that give you more time to smoke your winnings? :smoke2:


Sure does... I'll just sit back on my growing pile of baccy and watch you guys play for a while oke:


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

MarkC said:


> After almost 400 posts, I finally realized that Gabriel's avatar is not a duck...
> 
> I've got to get some glasses.


Hah! As a motorcycle enthusiast, I picked an avatar I had on my computer. I've wanted to change it a few times, but I notice that whenever someone changes their avatar, for a while I think it is a new puffer. So I've held on to this one.

I have the perfect avatar in mind...when I find it I'll make the change once and for all.

RD


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Count me in for July!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be July 7*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Hardcz - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Bad Finger - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. MarkC - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. McGreggor57
2. Houncer
3. RupturedDuck
4. Machurtado
5.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Imperial Stout

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Guys, I think I'll drop out and let some of the new blood in. Don't be surprised if I change my mind down the road, though...


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

I am in again for July.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Just let me know when you want back on the list Mark!

*The next drawing will be July 7*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Hardcz - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Bad Finger - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. McGreggor57 - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. Houncer
2. RupturedDuck
3. Machurtado
4.
5.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Imperial Stout

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

In for July


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be July 7*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Hardcz - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Bad Finger - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Quo155- 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. McGreggor57 - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. Houncer
2. RupturedDuck
3. Machurtado
4.
5.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Imperial Stout

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

My shipment is going out this week, I am "IN" for July...if allowed and not too late.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

quo155 said:


> My shipment is going out this week, I am "IN" for July...if allowed and not too late.


Tommy, according to the rules, technically I need to wait until your package goes out before I mark you as "in". Get it in the mail with a DCN by Friday and you'll be good to go. Otherwise I'll have to let someone on the waitlist have your spot. Sorry, just trying to be fair and follow the rules.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

DanR said:


> *The next drawing will be July 7*
> 
> 1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
> 2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
> ...


For the record, I'm still in for July should an opening avail itself. Otherwise, good luck to all participating!

RD


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

Me too....just in case, I'm in!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok, based on the rules, I am making a few last minute changes to the roster. Quo155 and McGreggor57 drop off and Houncer and RupturedDuck move up. If you guys that dropped off want back on the waitlist, let me know for next month. Good luck everyone!

*We have another full house for the drawing on July 7.*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Hardcz - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Bad Finger - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. RupturedDuck - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. Machurtado
2. Imperial Stout
3. 
4.
5.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes, on the wait list please. Thanks,


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Could today finally be my lucky day???????


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Good luck, gentlemen!!!!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The winning number for July 7 is 29. Congratulations BadFinger!*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Hardcz - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
*7. BadFinger - 7, 18, 29 in*
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. RupturedDuck - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. Machurtado
2. Imperial Stout
3. McGreggor57
4.
5.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats Clancy!!!

Time to start digging.....


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

Woohoo! Movin' on up the waitlist....


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

Hannibal said:


> Could today finally be my lucky day???????


I look forward to the day you land this thing as well - your generosity in the pipe lotto has been duly noted...


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

hoping I can re-up for the next month.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

DanR said:


> Tommy, according to the rules, technically I need to wait until your package goes out before I mark you as "in". Get it in the mail with a DCN by Friday and you'll be good to go. Otherwise I'll have to let someone on the waitlist have your spot. Sorry, just trying to be fair and follow the rules.


Hey Dan, no problem! Rules are rules, it never crossed my mind but I know that you are correct!

I need to step "out" anyway...so I'll wait to jump back on when things get better for me around here.

Congrats to July's WINNER!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

quo155 said:


> Hey Dan, no problem! Rules are rules, it never crossed my mind but I know that you are correct!
> 
> I need to step "out" anyway...so I'll wait to jump back on when things get better for me around here.
> 
> Congrats to July's WINNER!


Thanks for understanding Tommy, and just let me know when you want back in. Whatever it is that you are dealing with at home, I sure hope things pick up for you soon!

Cheers!
DanR


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

In for August


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'd like to get to the back of the line.


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Count me in for august


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

I am in for August. Thanks!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

In when I get back up to the top of the list.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*Next month's drawing will be August 4th.*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Hardcz - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Machurtado - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. RupturedDuck - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. Imperial Stout
2. McGreggor57
3. Blue_2
4.
5.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Bad Finger

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

hardcz said:


> hoping I can re-up for the next month.


Dan, as soon as you get your tin out to Bad Finger, post the DCN in the payment thread, and then come back here and let me know your "in" for August. Your spot is reserved until then.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

id be willing to get in whenever you can. just let me know 

thanks


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

Dan, I'm going to sit out for a while so if you can remove me from the waitlist I'd appreciate it...

Thanks!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm in for Aug.

Thanks again Dan!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*Next month's drawing will be August 4th.*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Hardcz - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Machurtado - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. RupturedDuck - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. McGreggor57
2. Blue_2
3. Deuce Da Masta
4.
5.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Bad Finger

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I didn't think I'd miss the fun this much...throw me back on the waitlist!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be August 4th.*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Hardcz - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Machurtado - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. RupturedDuck - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. McGreggor57
2. Blue_2
3. Deuce Da Masta
4. MarkC
5.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Bad Finger

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

9405510200882431317898

In for August


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Me in! Last months winnings reached him before I got a chance to post the DC :fear:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be August 4th.*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Hardcz - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Machurtado - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. RupturedDuck - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. McGreggor57
2. Blue_2
3. Deuce Da Masta
4. MarkC
5.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Bad Finger

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

DanR said:


> *The next drawing will be August 4th.*
> 
> 1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
> 2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
> ...


Can you please add me to the waitlist?


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Wasn't there a rule? No pirates? :heh: 

I have no idea why I found that funny.....


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hambone1 said:


> Wasn't there a rule? No pirates? :heh:
> 
> I have no idea why I found that funny.....


Neither do I, especially considering the fact that pirates can obtain damn near anything.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I consulted the rule book, and Pirates are indeed allowed to participate, but they have to say "in matey" instead of the regular "in" required of others. 
*
The next drawing will be August 4th.*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Hardcz - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Machurtado - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. RupturedDuck - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. McGreggor57
2. Blue_2
3. Deuce Da Masta
4. MarkC
5. Wiseguy1982
6.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Bad Finger

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

DanR said:


> I consulted the rule book, and Pirates are indeed allowed to participate, but they have to say "in matey" instead of the regular "in" required of others.


Well now, that's easy enough.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Well now, that's easy enough.


Don't you mean, "_that's easy enough, *Matey*?_"

I also don't know why this amuses me :lol:


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

DanR said:


> Don't you mean, "_that's easy enough, *Matey*?_"
> 
> I also don't know why this amuses me :lol:


I think ye be findin' it amusin' because ye be tellin' a pirate how he ought to talk, savvy?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Ninjas > Pirates :boink:

But zombies eat everybody!!!!


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

gahdzila said:


> Ninjas > Pirates :boink:
> 
> But zombies eat everybody!!!!


Aye, that be true, but I got nine words fer ya;

Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl

:brick:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Arrrrrrrr....this be gettin' silly.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

hmmm.... it seems rather odd with the pirate theme considering the drawing for the next PTL happens on August 4th, COAST GUARD DAY! count me IN, mateys!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be August 4th
*
1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Hardcz - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Machurtado - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. RupturedDuck - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. McGreggor57
2. Blue_2
3. Deuce Da Masta
4. MarkC
5. Wiseguy1982
6.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Bad Finger

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

I am in for August!


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

In for the wait list if that's possible? BTW, the only payment I have yet to receive any confirmation on is by RupturedDuck for July's lotto. 


I'll pm him to make sure he can still get on this months list without issue.

(is that appropriate?)


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Bad Finger said:


> In for the wait list if that's possible? BTW, the only payment I have yet to receive any confirmation on is by RupturedDuck for July's lotto.
> 
> I'll pm him to make sure he can still get on this months list without issue.
> 
> (is that appropriate?)


I already PM'd him a reminder. He hasn't been on the forum in a while, so I'm sure he'll respond when he gets a chance. However, if we don't hear anything by Friday, Mcgreggor57 moves up.

Since you are the winner for July, you will move up to the waitlist after the August 4 drawing.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be August 4th
*
1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Hardcz - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Machurtado - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. RupturedDuck - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. McGreggor57
2. Blue_2
3. Deuce Da Masta
4. MarkC
5. Wiseguy1982
6.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Bad Finger

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

DanR said:


> I already PM'd him a reminder. He hasn't been on the forum in a while, so I'm sure he'll respond when he gets a chance. However, if we don't hear anything by Friday, Mcgreggor57 moves up.
> 
> Since you are the winner for July, you will move up to the waitlist after the August 4 drawing.


Thank you, Dan.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Unfortunately, there's been no word from RupturedDuck. He hasn't been on the forum lately, which isn't like him. I certainly hope he's doing well... Nonetheless, that means that RD drops off for tomorrow's drawing, and McGreggor57 moves up. He's already said "in" for August, so we have a full house. Good luck everyone!
*
The next drawing will be August 4th
*
1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Hardcz - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Machurtado - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. McGreggor57 - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. Blue_2
2. Deuce Da Masta
3. MarkC
4. Wiseguy1982
5. Bad Finger

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

This month I am not, am not, am not, going to win!!!

(Maybe a little reverse psychology will work....)


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks Dan!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Good luck, gentlemen!!!


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Good luck! Next month I will be in like Flynn.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats Machurtado!!!

What'cha looking for???


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I hate my numbers! ARG!


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'm still really big into aros right now so lets say your favorite aro. I've got a few that I've been wanting to try in my wish list but my cellar is no where near up to date. 
Tobacco Cellar machurtado's summary pipe tobacco aging cellar


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Your wish list is weak sir! 

Ordered from 4noggings.com

Order Number: 45014
Mac Baren VANILLA CREAM 100g

I'll give you the tracking number once they give it to me.

Congratz!

BTW... count me in for September


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The winning number for August is 18. Congratulations Machurtado!*

A payment thread has been started for acknowledgements and payment updates.

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25
5. Hardcz - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. _*Machurtado - 7, 18, 29 winner*_
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. McGreggor57 - 12, 23, 34


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be September 1*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Hardcz - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. Blue_2 - 7, 18, 29
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. McGreggor57 - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. Deuce Da Masta
2. MarkC
3. Wiseguy1982
4. Bad Finger

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Machurtado

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Go ahead and let someone else take my place Dan. I'll hop back on later, thanks!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

That's very gentlemanly of you Gregg. Deuce hasnt been in yet, and I'm sure he'll appreciate the spot. Just let me know when you want back in!

*The next drawing will be September 1*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Hardcz - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. Blue_2 - 7, 18, 29
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. MarkC
2. Wiseguy1982
3. Bad Finger

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Machurtado

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

That's cool thanks for getting me in.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Shipped today. lane:

DC: 0309 3220 0002 2032 4505


In for September!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be September 1*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Hardcz - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. Blue_2 - 7, 18, 29
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. MarkC
2. Bad Finger

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Machurtado

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

I am IN for September. Thanks!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't know if there was ever any "talk" of my "not paying" for the MAY & JUNE Lotto...I'm not digging back through this and other threads...nonetheless, I just ordered both guys something, I posted the details (and will post tracking numbers once I have them from PipesandCigars.com) in their specific threads.

*No words can really express how disappointed, in myself that I am. I've had a lot on my plate in my personal life, nothing too serious...but it did take my attention away from Puff. No excuse, however I did feel I should post here that I am taking care my obligations...and I hope that these two VERY patience individuals...as well as the great Puff community can forgive me for my shortcomings... nonetheless, their packages are on their way!*

Enjoy Gregg & Brian!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

In for Sept........


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

in for September,too


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

In for September! :banana:


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

I'd like to get in...or at very least be put on the wait list for when a spot opens up!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be September 1*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Hardcz - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Blue_2 - 7, 18, 29
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. MarkC
2. Bad Finger
3. MiamiMikePA

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Machurtado

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Woohoo, made it off the waitlist! Definitely in for September.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

DC posted in other thread, I'm in for Sept!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be September 1*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Hardcz - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Blue_2 - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. MarkC
2. Bad Finger
3. MiamiMikePA

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Machurtado

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

I would like to sign up.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be September 1*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Hardcz - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Blue_2 - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. MarkC
2. Bad Finger
3. MiamiMikePA
4. Mikebjrtx

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Machurtado

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Pop me onto the wait list please.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be September 1*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Hardcz - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Blue_2 - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. MarkC
2. Bad Finger
3. MiamiMikePA
4. Mikebjrtx
5. MontyTheMooch

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Machurtado

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

DanR said:


> *The next drawing will be September 1*
> 
> 1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
> 2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
> ...


Wow a full house and then some! If four or five more guys get on - you can run a secondary lottery list


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm in for next month, thanks!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok, we're all set for the drawing this Saturday. Good luck fellas!*

The next drawing will be September 1*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Hardcz - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Blue_2 - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. MarkC
2. Bad Finger
3. MiamiMikePA
4. Mikebjrtx
5. MontyTheMooch

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Machurtado

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

wonder who won....


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> wonder who won....


5. Hardcz - 11, *22*, 33 in

Powerball was 22


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The winning number is 22. Congratulations Hardcz!!
*
1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
_*5. Hardcz - 11, 22, 33 in*_
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Blue_2 - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34 in

As always, I will start a payment thread. Please post acknowledgements and payment information in that thread. Then come back here and post "in" for next month if you wish to continue in October.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Congratulations! What re you in the mood for?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Congrats dan, let me know if theres anything you might like or wanna try


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

In for October


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

In for October!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

im in as well


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I suppose I'm back to the waiting list, THANKS!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I see you guys are anxious to get started for next month. That's good! Just remember the rules - I have to see a DCN, order number, or the actual winnings before I can mark you "in".*

The next drawing will be October 6*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. MarkC - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. Blue_2 - 7, 18, 29
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. Bad Finger
2. MiamiMikePA
3. Mikebjrtx
4. MontyTheMooch
5. Machurtado

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Hardcz

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Shipped priority. Enjoy!

9405510200793378475858


In for October


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Sorry for wasting everyone's time, but I'll drop out and let Bad Finger in. In all honesty, I haven't smoked for a couple of weeks, and plan to make this a six month break to clear out the system. When I come back, I'll know to leave the cigars alone and stick with the pipe. For some reason, I swallow*the smoke with a cigar, which my 50+ year old gut just can't handle anymore.


*Up yours, buddy; I already thought of that joke...


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

DC posted in other thread, me in!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be October 6*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Bad Finger - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Blue_2 - 7, 18, 29
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. MiamiMikePA
2. Mikebjrtx
3. MontyTheMooch
4. Machurtado

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Hardcz

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

In for October!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

DanR said:


> *The next drawing will be October 6*


The day I'm getting married, this next drawing will be blessed.


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

In! (Thanks for the spot, Mark!)


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Count me in for October.


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

I am in for October.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

It's on the way: 9405510200828493618504

In for October


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be October 6*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Bad Finger - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Blue_2 - 7, 18, 29
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. MiamiMikePA
2. Mikebjrtx
3. MontyTheMooch
4. Machurtado

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Hardcz

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

DC posted in the other thread. I'm in


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

He posted mine arrived so I'm in too


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be October 6*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Bad Finger - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Blue_2 - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. MiamiMikePA
2. Mikebjrtx
3. MontyTheMooch
4. Machurtado

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Hardcz

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

I see I am already in, but must have forgot when I said I would be in for October...Looking forward to it.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

We have a full house for Saturday's drawing. Good Luck everyone!
*
The next drawing will be October 6*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Bad Finger - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Blue_2 - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. MiamiMikePA
2. Mikebjrtx
3. MontyTheMooch
4. Machurtado

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Hardcz

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Well, it was bound to happen eventually. The powerball number 35 was drawn, which is an inactive number for this contest. There is no winner tonight (Oct 6). That means the pipe lottery will carry over until next Saturday, and everyone is still "in".
*
The next drawing will be October 13*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Bad Finger - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Blue_2 - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. MiamiMikePA
2. Mikebjrtx
3. MontyTheMooch
4. Machurtado
5. Hardcz

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Congratulations, Inactive! Doh!

Didn't we some discussion on what to do in these cases? Fog and spiderwebs in the head preclude memory recalls. Oh well, 4 weeks to wait.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

RJpuffs said:


> Congratulations, Inactive! Doh!
> 
> Didn't we some discussion on what to do in these cases? Fog and spiderwebs in the head preclude memory recalls. Oh well, 4 weeks to wait.


Ron,

We did have this talk and the drawing will be this Saturday for the Oct lottery. Hopefully someone will win it this weekend.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Drawings on my wedding anny here's hoping lol


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Since I've been playing, Inactive has won TWICE! What do I get? NADA! :lol:


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Under these situations... the person that has been participating the longest but hasn't won should be the winner....LOL!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Is that you Shawn?????


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Is that you Shawn?????


 I have no idea who it would be.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, you joined up for the lotto on 10-26-2011 so you've got me beat by a little over a month. Mine is 11-29-2011....


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

So tonight's another lucky night for someone!!! Good Luck all!!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Good luck, everyone!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

*Congrats Dan (Blue_2) winning number was 18!!*

What'cha looking for??


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Congrats Dan! I just picked up a stack of new shipping boxes from the post office. they're just DYING to be loaded up. what's yer poison?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

i will have mine out by friday.
congrats


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Congrats Dan! I just picked up a stack of new shipping boxes from the post office. they're just DYING to be loaded up. what's yer poison?


Damn. I'm all kinds of confused this week. I'm not even IN this thing yet. LOL.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Damn. I'm all kinds of confused this week. I'm not even IN this thing yet. LOL.


you are just itching to give away tobacco lol


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Sorry I'm late guys, just sort of slipped my mind...

*The winning number for October is 18. Congratulations Blue_2!*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25
5. Bad Finger - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. *Blue_2 - 7, 18, 29 winner!*
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow nice! After the month I've been having, it's nice to finally get a break.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

In for November

1 year participation and still no win. My numbers offically suck!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

The next drawing is just over two weeks away. Make sure you get your "in" posted by then.

*The next drawing will be November 3*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Bad Finger - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. Mikebjrtx
2. MontyTheMooch
3. Machurtado
4. Hardcz

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Blue_2

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

I am in for November.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

In for November


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Hambone1 said:


> 1 year participation and still no win. My numbers offically suck!


I'm right behind you Brother! :lol:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing is November 3*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Bad Finger - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. Mikebjrtx
2. MontyTheMooch
3. Machurtado
4. Hardcz

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Blue_2

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

In for November!

I'm right there with you, Jeff and Shawn. I think I signed up right about the time both of you did....still no win for me either! I'll get lucky one of these days


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Hey Dan If anyone drops out I'll take the spot.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks Mike. I've got you on standby...

*The next drawing is November 3*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Bad Finger - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. Mikebjrtx in
2. MontyTheMooch
3. Machurtado
4. Hardcz

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Blue_2

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

In for November!

USPS: 9405510200829525508039


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing is November 3*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Bad Finger - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. Mikebjrtx in
2. MontyTheMooch
3. Machurtado
4. Hardcz

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Blue_2

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

DC posted in the other thread, IN for the next 'un!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing is November 3*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Bad Finger - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. Mikebjrtx in
2. MontyTheMooch
3. Machurtado
4. Hardcz

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Blue_2

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

My package was attempted to be delivered on 10/27, and since they are getting Sandy I hope thats enough to be in for November. Please count me in if so. 


Here was the october tracking: 
9400110200881530406820


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing is November 3*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Gahdzila - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Bad Finger - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. Mikebjrtx in
2. MontyTheMooch
3. Machurtado
4. Hardcz

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Blue_2

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Dan - if it's ok, I need to bow out. Looks like mikebjrtx is anxious to play, so he can take my spot. With my luck, he's sure to win in my spot the moment I drop out :lol:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

gahdzila said:


> With my luck, he's sure to win in my spot the moment I drop out :lol:


Seconded


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

If he does, I'll fire a consolation tin at you.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

No problem Clifford, just let me know when you want back in.

*The next drawing is November 3*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Mikebjrtx - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Bad Finger - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. MontyTheMooch
2. Machurtado
3. Hardcz

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Blue_2

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

sorry about the delay, posted an order number through smokingpipes.com on the payment thread...


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

So tonight is the big drawing.......


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> So tonight is the big drawing.......


Yes & I am getting my hopes up so I can be disappointed tomorrow. lol.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

houncer said:


> Yes & I am getting my hopes up so I can be disappointed tomorrow. lol.


Right there with you Brother!! :lol:


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

If its not too late, I'm in.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Just need to hear from MontyTheMooch (just added) and we'll have a full house.

*The next drawing is November 3*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Mikebjrtx - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. MontyTheMooch - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. Machurtado
2. Hardcz

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Blue_2

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Full House. Good Luck everyone, especially all you whiners that haven't won yet! :lol:

*The next drawing is November 3*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Mikebjrtx - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. MontyTheMooch - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. Machurtado
2. Hardcz

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Blue_2

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey.... I'm not a whiner..... :lol:

I'm just happy to still be playing. Good luck to whoever wins!!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Hey.... I'm not a whiner..... :lol:
> 
> I'm just happy to still be playing. Good luck to whoever wins!!


It has been a while for some of you, and I'm anxious to see your numbers come up!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

DanR said:


> It has been a while for some of you, and I'm anxious to see your numbers come up!


I don't know if I want to win or not. It's been fun blowing up everyone that does win!! :nod:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The winning number for November is 25. Congratulations Hambone1!*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24
3. Mikebjrtx - 4, 15, 26
4. *Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 winner*
5. MontyTheMooch - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34

And, no more whining for Shawn! :lol:


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hambone1 said:


> In for November
> 
> 1 year participation and still no win. My numbers offically suck!


IDK, they look pretty decent this month. :lol:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Blue_2 said:


> IDK, they look pretty decent this month. :lol:


LOL! Agreed!

Congrats Hambone1!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Blue_2 said:


> IDK, they look pretty decent this month. :lol:


LOL! Agreed!

Congrats Hambone1!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Hambone1 said:


> In for November
> 
> 1 year participation and still no win. My numbers offically suck!


Well lookie here!!!

Guess those numbers don't suck so bad now huh Shawn!!!

Congrats, now lets see what I can come up with this month.......


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing is December 1*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24
3. Mikebjrtx - 4, 15, 26
4. Machurtado - 3, 14, 25
5. MontyTheMooch - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. Hardcz
2. Blue_2

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Hambone1

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35

*Check out the http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/wts-b-t-pipe-stuff/318563-pipe-tobacco-super-lottery.html also running this month.*


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I know I am at the bottom of the list know, but just wanted to confirm my 'in'


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Winner acknowledged in winner's thread, order placed and posted. In for December.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Order placed for Nov., posted info in winners thread...in for Dec.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

9405510200829539792448 For November.....

In for December!!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing is December 1*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Mikebjrtx - 4, 15, 26
4. Machurtado - 3, 14, 25
5. MontyTheMooch - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. Hardcz
2. Blue_2

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Hambone1 in

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35

*Check out the http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/wts-b-t-pipe-stuff/318563-pipe-tobacco-super-lottery.html also running this month.*


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

In for December


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing is December 1*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Mikebjrtx - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Machurtado - 3, 14, 25
5. MontyTheMooch - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. Hardcz
2. Blue_2

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Hambone1 in

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35

*Check out the http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/wts-b-t-pipe-stuff/318563-pipe-tobacco-super-lottery.html also running this month.*


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

USPS: 9405510200830578251957

IN for December!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing is December 1*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Mikebjrtx - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Machurtado - 3, 14, 25
5. MontyTheMooch - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. Hardcz
2. Blue_2

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Hambone1 in

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35

*Check out the http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/wts-b-t-pipe-stuff/318563-pipe-tobacco-super-lottery.html also running this month.*


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

In for December!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing is December 1*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Mikebjrtx - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Machurtado - 3, 14, 25
5. MontyTheMooch - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. Hardcz
2. Blue_2

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Hambone1 in

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35

*Check out the http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/wts-b-t-pipe-stuff/318563-pipe-tobacco-super-lottery.html also running this month.*


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

DC posted in appropriate thread, I'm an in!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing is December 1*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Mikebjrtx - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Machurtado - 3, 14, 25 in
5. MontyTheMooch - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. Hardcz
2. Blue_2

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Hambone1 in

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35

*Check out the http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/wts-b-t-pipe-stuff/318563-pipe-tobacco-super-lottery.html also running this month.*


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

In for December


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Drawing is next week. Those of you that are waiting til the last minute (Jader, Deuce) , let me know if you're in by Friday. Anyone on the waitlist, also give me your "in" just in case I need to bump you up into the field.

*The next drawing is December 1*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Mikebjrtx - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Machurtado - 3, 14, 25 in
5. MontyTheMooch - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. Hardcz
2. Blue_2

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Hambone1 in

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35

*Check out the http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/wts-b-t-pipe-stuff/318563-pipe-tobacco-super-lottery.html also running this month.*


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Im in. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I posted mine on the payment thread I'm in


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Sorry, Patrick, I must've missed that. Looks like we are all set for the drawing. Good luck everyone!

*The next drawing is December 1*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Mikebjrtx - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Machurtado - 3, 14, 25 in
5. MontyTheMooch - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. Hardcz
2. Blue_2

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Hambone1 in

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35

*Check out the http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/wts-b-t-pipe-stuff/318563-pipe-tobacco-super-lottery.html also running this month.*


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Wooooo Hoooooo Another month comes around!!! 

Good luck to all!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well as another drawing draws near I want to wish everyone Good Luck!!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

The winning number for December is 3. Congratulations Machurtado!

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24
3. Mikebjrtx - 4, 15, 26
4. *Machurtado - 3, 14, 25*
5. MontyTheMooch - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29 
8. Houncer - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow 2 for 2!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Congrats Mac! Order info has been posted in the Winnings thread.

Dan, In for January.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Put me on the wait list coach!


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

When I was 8 years old I won a goldfish for singing a song correctly. I haven't won anything since (I am almost 34 now) and don't think my luck will change . Put the next guy on the wait list in my spot & I will jump back in later on. Thanks!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Posted in the winning thread.

I bet I'll be the longest NON winning one here!! 

Put me in coach for Jan.....


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Can I get put on the waitlist?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing is January 5*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Mikebjrtx - 4, 15, 26
4. Hardcz - 3, 14, 25
5. MontyTheMooch - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29
8. Blue_2 - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. Hambone1
2. phager

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Machurtado

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing is January 5*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Mikebjrtx - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hardcz - 3, 14, 25
5. MontyTheMooch - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29
8. Blue_2 - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. Hambone1
2. phager

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Machurtado

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

In for January.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

If I'm off the waiting list then count me in for January!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Im in for Jan - DC posted in the other thread(s)!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing is January 5*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Mikebjrtx - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hardcz - 3, 14, 25
5. MontyTheMooch - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29
8. Blue_2 - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. Hambone1
2. phager

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Machurtado

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

mine arrived, im in as well...


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Count me in for January!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Count me in... if I am needed


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

In for the new year!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing is January 5*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Mikebjrtx - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hardcz - 3, 14, 25
5. MontyTheMooch - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Blue_2 - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. Hambone1 (in if needed)
2. phager

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Machurtado

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks like we're waiting on Dan's reply. 

Should be a full month again.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Can I be added to the waitlist please?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing is January 5*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Mikebjrtx - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hardcz - 3, 14, 25
5. MontyTheMooch - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Blue_2 - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. Hambone1 (in if needed)
2. phager
3. BigSarge

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Machurtado

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

I'd also like to get on the wait list!

Thanks! 
Joe


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing is January 5*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Mikebjrtx - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hardcz - 3, 14, 25
5. MontyTheMooch - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Blue_2 - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. Hambone1 (in if needed)
2. phager
3. BigSarge
4. Jheiliger

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Machurtado

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Have you heard from hardcz??


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Have you heard from hardcz??


I sent him a PM reminder earlier today. He paid up for December, so all he has to do is post his "in" by Friday night. If not, then Hambone1 moves up (and we already know he's in).


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Any new news yet???


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

This is the final list for the drawing tomorrow night. I am in Grand Lake, CO doing some snowmobiling with my 15 year old son (cold, but what a blast). Anyway, I will be traveling tomorrow evening and will post the winner as soon as I can (maybe Sunday Morning). Good Luck everyone!

*The next drawing is January 5*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Mikebjrtx - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, 25 in
5. MontyTheMooch - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Blue_2 - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. phager
2. BigSarge
3. Jheiliger

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Machurtado

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The winning number is.... 25!! - it's almost unbelievable!* Congratulations to Hambone1. As usual, I will start a separate payment thread for acknowledgements and payment posts.

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24
3. Mikebjrtx - 4, 15, 26
4. Hambone1 - 3, 14, *25* winner
5. MontyTheMooch - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29
8. Blue_2 - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

This is just CRAZY... Congrats again Shawn!!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Normally I would post an I am in. But due to winning (again), I think I will step aside and let some others win. I'll lurk around and check in from time to time. Hell, I have to be around to see Hannibal win! If you are short and need someone, you can PM me and I will jump in.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Once you've paid up for January, post here if you are "in" for February.

*The next drawing is February 2*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24
3. Mikebjrtx - 4, 15, 26
4. Phager - 3, 14, 25
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29
8. Blue_2 - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. Jheiliger
2. Machurtado

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow that was fast! Come on lucky numbers!


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

In for February! Loot sent and tracking incoming on other thread!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

DC posted, I be's in!


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

In for Feb!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

9405510200829630961576 For Jan.

Let's keep this record rolling!! In for Feb.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Once you've paid up for January, post here if you are "in" for February.

*The next drawing is February 2*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Mikebjrtx - 4, 15, 26
4. Phager - 3, 14, 25
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Blue_2 - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1. Jheiliger
2. Machurtado

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

At this point, I'm withdrawing from the wait list. Thanks guys!

Joe


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

If you end up needing an extra this month count me in. I can't wait to pay some of you back!


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

DCN 03100480000304556902 
and I need to back out for a while until I have more free time.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

In for February


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

in once again

thanks


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing is February 2*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Machurtado - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Phager - 3, 14, 25
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Blue_2 - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. 
2.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

In for February


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing is February 2*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Machurtado - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Phager - 3, 14, 25
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Blue_2 - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. 
2.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

In for Feb.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Just waiting for one more and we'll have a full house. Its a good time to jump on the waitlist if you think you want to play. Good luck tomorrow, guys!

*The next drawing is February 2*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Machurtado - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Phager - 3, 14, 25
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Blue_2 - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. 
2.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

If you need me, count me in. But if someone else wants in, put them in before me.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I haven't heard anything from Phager, so I'm gonna mark the spot as OPEN. Hambone1 is on the waitlist, but as he's mentioned anyone that wants a spot can have it. I'll leave it open until later today...

*The next drawing is February 2*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Machurtado - 4, 15, 26 in
4. *OPEN* - 3, 14, 25
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Blue_2 - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. Hambone1
2.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The winning number for February is 34. Congratulations Deuce Da Masta!*

I messed up and didn't move anyone onto the "open" spot, so I'm gonna pay up on that one!

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24
3. Machurtado - 4, 15, 26
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29
8. Blue_2 - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. Deuce Da Masta - 12, 23, *34* winner!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Sweet! That's a nice surprise after the crappy day at work I just had. Ill send my info to everyone tomorrow. 

Thanks guys


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Sweet! That's a nice surprise after the crappy day at work I just had. Ill send my info to everyone tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks guys


Congrats again, Patrick. Make sure you let us know what your poison is too!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

In for next month.


----------



## TonyM (Jul 26, 2012)

Sign me up for this bad boy next month please!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

TonyM said:


> Sign me up for this bad boy next month please!


Put him ahead of me


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be March 2*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24
3. Machurtado - 4, 15, 26
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29
8. Blue_2 - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. Hambone1
2.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Deuce Da Masta

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Ordered! In for March!

pipes-cigars-tobacco-390395


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

USPS tracking: 9405510200882665531404

In for March!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be March 2*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24
3. Machurtado - 4, 15, 26
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29
8. Blue_2 - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. Hambone1
2.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Deuce Da Masta

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

DC posted for Feb, in for Mar!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be March 2*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24
3. Machurtado - 4, 15, 26
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25 in
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29
8. Blue_2 - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. Hambone1
2.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Deuce Da Masta

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

in for march


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

9405510200883682354779

What the hell, lets try it again. In for March.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be March 2*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Machurtado - 4, 15, 26
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25 in
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29
8. Blue_2 - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. Hambone1
2.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Deuce Da Masta

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

DanR said:


> *The next drawing will be March 2*
> 
> 1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
> 2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
> ...


Yippee, I'll be eligible by then! :bounce: I should have my first trade next week (shipped today) and will have several by then.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Im in.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm fairly certain that Hambone1 wants to take a break for awhile, but is there if we need him. @TTecheTTe, I'm gonna put you at the top of the waitlist... Hambone1 will let me know if I'm incorrect in my assumption.

*The next drawing will be March 2*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Machurtado - 4, 15, 26
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25 in
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29
8. Blue_2 - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. TTecheTTe
2. Hambone1
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Deuce Da Masta

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

DanR said:


> I'm fairly certain that Hambone1 wants to take a break for awhile, but is there if we need him. @TTecheTTe, I'm gonna put you at the top of the waitlist... Hambone1 will let me know if I'm incorrect in my assumption.


You are correct sir!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Hambone1 said:


> You are correct sir!


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

DanR said:


> I'm fairly certain that Hambone1 wants to take a break for awhile, but is there if we need him. @TTecheTTe, I'm gonna put you at the top of the waitlist... Hambone1 will let me know if I'm incorrect in my assumption.


Thanks for the add; I am now "officially" qualified! I should have nearly half a dozen trades by the time I make the lottery.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

In for March.


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

In for march


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be March 2*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Machurtado - 4, 15, 26 in
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25 in
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Blue_2 - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. TTecheTTe
2. Hambone1
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Deuce Da Masta

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

In for March.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Alright, we have another full house for tomorrow night's drawing. Good luck everyone!

*The next drawing will be March 2*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Machurtado - 4, 15, 26 in
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25 in
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Blue_2 - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Bigdaddychester - 5, 16, 27 in
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. TTecheTTe
2. Hambone1
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Deuce Da Masta

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Good luck to everyone tonight!!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The winning number for March 2nd is 16. Congratulations Bigdaddychester!*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Machurtado - 4, 15, 26 in
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25 in
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Blue_2 - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *Bigdaddychester* - 5, *16*, 27 in
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34 in


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats Brother...


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Sweet Mother of Pearl!!!! I'll send out PM's in a little bit.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

In!


----------



## TonyM (Jul 26, 2012)

In for next month.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be April 6*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24
3. Machurtado - 4, 15, 26
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25 in
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. MiamiMikePA - 7, 18, 29
8. Blue_2 - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. TTecheTTe - 5, 16, 27
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. Hambone1
2. Deuce Da Masta

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Bigdaddychester

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Sent!

USPS: 9405510200829696293765

In for April!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

DC posted in thread, me in for April!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

DC posted in winners thread....

Flipping coins if I still wanna try...


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Tin sent to Brian for his March win, but you can give somebody my spot for April. Haven't been paying attention to the forum lately with starting a new job and heading out of town for a month and a half for training so I don't know how often I'll be on and don't want to forget to ship somebody their winnings! I'm sure I'll be back in the near future though! 

Thanks guys!
Mike


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be April 6*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Machurtado - 4, 15, 26
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25 in
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Deuce Da Masta - 7, 18, 29
8. Blue_2 - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. TTecheTTe - 5, 16, 27 in
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. Hambone1

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Bigdaddychester

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Im game for another round


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be April 6*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Machurtado - 4, 15, 26
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25 in
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Deuce Da Masta - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Blue_2 - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. TTecheTTe - 5, 16, 27 in
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. Hambone1

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Bigdaddychester

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

It looks like Machurtado and Blue_2 may not make it "in" for this round. I'll keep this open until early afternoon. If we dont hear from them, I'll move Hambone1 and Bigdaddychester back into the game. Gents, if you see this today, please shout out. Thanks!

*The next drawing will be April 6*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Machurtado - 4, 15, 26
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25 in
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Deuce Da Masta - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Blue_2 - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. TTecheTTe - 5, 16, 27 in
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1. Hambone1

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Bigdaddychester

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

As I'm destined to never win this thing anyway good luck everyone...


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I'll go in if needed but if someone pops up at the last minute and wants in, I have no problem sitting out per the lottery rules.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

bigdaddychester said:


> I'll go in if needed but if someone pops up at the last minute and wants in, I have no problem sitting out per the lottery rules.


Awesome, thanks Brian!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok, here's our list for the drawing tonight. Hopefully Hambone1 won't mind that I stuck him back up there - if so, I'll cover his tin for the month. Good luck everyone!!

*The next drawing will be April 6*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25 in
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Deuce Da Masta - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Bigdaddychester - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. TTecheTTe - 5, 16, 27 in
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I can't believe it! I'm gonna have fun with this one!!

*The winning number for April is 24. CONGRATULATIONS (finally) to Hannibal!*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 
2. Hannibal - 2, 13, *24* winner!
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. Deuce Da Masta - 7, 18, 29
8. Bigdaddychester - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. TTecheTTe - 5, 16, 27
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34

As usual, I will start a separate payment thread.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I knew it! I was gone all night but I just knew it was gonna happen. Congrats Jeff! 

I think a lot of us are gonna have fun wit this one Dan.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, well, I guess the sun does shine on a dog's arse every now and then. I even had to go back and read the rules to find out what the winner is supposed to do... Sad I know!! :lol:

I'll make it easy...send me anything you enjoy. I like almost everything except aromatics. Heck even a couple of ounces of your favorite bulk. PM's with my addy will be forth coming.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Congratulations Jeff!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

In for May


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

If there are any spots available for May, may I join?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Certainly. We're happy to have you, Jack

*The next drawing will be May 4th*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. Deuce Da Masta - 7, 18, 29
8. Bigdaddychester - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. TTecheTTe - 5, 16, 27
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Hannibal

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Dan! And may I also add that this is a fine thing you're doing for us. RG bump comin yer way Brother!


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

In for May!

9405510200883746551786


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

DC in other post, me in for next drawing (what month is this, anyways?)!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Hard to believe how fast this year is progressing, isnt it RJ? TTecheTTe sent me a PM and is opting out for May, so we have an open spot available... and, Thanks for the RG bump, Jack!

*The next drawing will be May 4th*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25 in
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Deuce Da Masta - 7, 18, 29
8. Bigdaddychester - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *Open* - 5, 16, 27
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Hannibal

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

DanR said:


> Hard to believe how fast this year is progressing
> *Thanks for the RG bump, Jack!*
> 
> *The next drawing will be May 4th*
> ...


I owe it all to you Dan! Thanks for opening my mind.


----------



## TonyM (Jul 26, 2012)

In for May!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be May 4th*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25 in
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Deuce Da Masta - 7, 18, 29
8. Bigdaddychester - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *Open* - 5, 16, 27
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Hannibal

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Im in for May


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

The drawing is next weekend. Let's find someone for that open spot...

*The next drawing will be May 4th*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25 in
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Deuce Da Masta - 7, 18, 29
8. Bigdaddychester - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *Open* - 5, 16, 27
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Hannibal

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

oh I forgot.... I'm in for May


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

In for May.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be May 4th*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25 in
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Deuce Da Masta - 7, 18, 29
8. Bigdaddychester - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *Open* - 5, 16, 27
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Hannibal

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Can I get that open spot?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Absolutely Mike. You're in!

Deuce submitted his order for April, so hopefully he's in too?

*The next drawing will be May 4th*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25 in
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Deuce Da Masta - 7, 18, 29
8. Bigdaddychester - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27 in
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Hannibal

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The winning number for May 4th is 17. Congratulations Bigdaddychester!*

Since Deuce did not respond with "in" and I missed it, I'll be covering his tin this month. As usual protocol, I will start a payment thread for all acknowledgements and payments.

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25 in
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Deuce Da Masta - 7, 18, 29 (covered by DanR)
8. _Bigdaddychester - 6, *17*, 28 winner_
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27 in
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34 in


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Hey! Good luck everyone... I'll be out all day and away of reach from satallite or interweb conectivity. But very much looking forward to seeing the results from this pipe tobacco lottery winner : )


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats Brian!!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

And we have a winner! Congrats Brian. Let's see what we have for you ( :


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> And we have a winner! Congrats Brian. Let's see what we have for you ( :


and shipppppppppped! Enjoy Brian!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

It's hard to believe we are approaching June already!

*The next drawing will be June 1st*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. Hannibal - 7, 18, 29
8. *OPEN* - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Bigdaddychester

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Count me in for June


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm in for June as well.

*The next drawing will be June 1st*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25 in
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. Hannibal - 7, 18, 29
8. *OPEN* - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Bigdaddychester

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

The next drawing will be June 1st

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25 in
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. Hannibal - 7, 18, 29
8. OPEN - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Bigdaddychester

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

In for June!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be June 1st*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25 in
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Hannibal - 7, 18, 29
8. *OPEN* - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Bigdaddychester

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Package sent and DC posted inna udder thread - me in June!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be June 1st*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25 in
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Hannibal - 7, 18, 29
8. *OPEN* - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Bigdaddychester

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## TonyM (Jul 26, 2012)

In for June.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be June 1st*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25 in
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Hannibal - 7, 18, 29
8. *OPEN* - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Bigdaddychester

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

In!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be June 1st*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25 in
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Hannibal - 7, 18, 29
8. *OPEN* - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Bigdaddychester

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

In.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Who's this "OPEN" guy? If he doesn't check in, I'll take his spot!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Cool, we're happy to have you Mark. I'll kick the "open" guy out!

Brian, in case one of the other guys doesn't speak up, would you be back "in" for June?

*The next drawing will be June 1st*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25 in
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Hannibal - 7, 18, 29
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27 in
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Bigdaddychester

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah you can put me in if needed but if someone new wants in or decides at the last minute, bump them up ahead of me.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

bigdaddychester said:


> Yeah you can put me in if needed but if someone new wants in or decides at the last minute, bump them up ahead of me.


Will do, thanks!


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

If there is someone else that wants to join, they can have my place. If there is nobody, then I will continue for June.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The next drawing will be June 1st*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. DanR - 3, 14, 25 in
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Hannibal - 7, 18, 29
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27 in
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Bigdaddychester (in if needed)

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Looks like DanR won with a power ball of 14.... congrats!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Hambone1 said:


> Looks like DanR won with a power ball of 14.... congrats!


Well desrved too. Will make my way out to my local PO in the am to send our winner some yummies! Congrats Dan :first:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Man, I am so sorry guys. I've been traveling for business and I'm a bit out of whack. Different time zones will do that to an old fart like me. Well, looks like I won, so that's certainly exciting.

*The winning number for June is 14*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32 in
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. _DanR - 3, *14*, 25 winner_
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Hannibal - 7, 18, 29
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27 in
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34 in

I'll start a separate payment thread and try to get PMs out later this week.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

DC# 1104 0847 3155 5668 06 .... by Fri 06/07/13


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

In for July


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month will be July 6th*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. *OPEN* - 7, 18, 29
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): DanR

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Count me in for June please!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Is there space for one more in July?


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> Count me in for June please!


Meant July. Sorry Dan


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Absolutely TL, happy to have you!

*The drawing for next month will be July 6th*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. Tobias Lutz - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27
11. TonyM - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): DanR

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## TonyM (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm going to have to respectfully bow out for the July drawing. Good luck to all!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

No problem Tony. Just let us know when you want back in...

*The drawing for next month will be July 6th*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. Tobias Lutz - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27
11. *Open* - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): DanR

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm in for July.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month will be July 6th*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. Tobias Lutz - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27
11. *Open* - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): DanR

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Tracking incoming...

In for July!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month will be July 6th*

1. Jader - 10, 21, 32
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Tobias Lutz - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27
11. *Open* - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): DanR

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

I am bowing out of the competition, thanks guys.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Two open spots. We need to recruit a few newbies before "open" wins one...

*The drawing for next month will be July 6th*

1. *Open* - 10, 21, 32
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Tobias Lutz - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27
11. *Open* - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): DanR

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

July's gonna be GRAND!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Two open spots. We need to recruit a few newbies before "open" wins one...

*The drawing for next month will be July 6th*

1. *Open* - 10, 21, 32
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Tobias Lutz - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27
11. *Open* - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): DanR

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

In for July


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Two open spots. We need to recruit a few newbies before "open" wins one...

*The drawing for next month will be July 6th*

1. *Open* - 10, 21, 32
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Tobias Lutz - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27 in
11. *Open* - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): DanR

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

DC posted in piscean thread, me in!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Still two open spots...

*The drawing for next month will be July 6th*

1. *Open* - 10, 21, 32
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Tobias Lutz - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27 in
11. *Open* - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): DanR

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

In for July. May I suggest that if the open slots go unfilled they be used as Troop slots for the month. We send a good number of pipe care packs to the troops now that we have the option thanks to the successful pipe rally earlier this year.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

BigSarge said:


> In for July. May I suggest that if the open slots go unfilled they be used as Troop slots for the month. We send a good number of pipe care packs to the troops now that we have the option thanks to the successful pipe rally earlier this year.


I think that's an AWESOME idea. Let's do it!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Two open spots...

*The drawing for next month will be July 6th*

1. *Open* - 10, 21, 32
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Tobias Lutz - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27 in
11. *Open* - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): DanR

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

BigSarge said:


> In for July. May I suggest that if the open slots go unfilled they be used as Troop slots for the month. We send a good number of pipe care packs to the troops now that we have the option thanks to the successful pipe rally earlier this year.


Great idea indeed Pete!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The winning number for July is 11. Congratulations BigSarge!!*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. *BigSarge - 11, 22, 33 winner!!!*
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Tobias Lutz - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Open - 12, 23, 34

As usual, I will start a separate payment thread for acknowledgements and payment info, and BigSarge will take over with the updates...


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Powerball was 11.. grats Bigsarge


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Awh, we love Pete. Congrats brother!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm in for the next round.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Louis. We're happy to have you!

*The drawing for next month will be August 3rd*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. BigSarge - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. Tobias Lutz - 7, 18, 29
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27
11. louistogie - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): BigSarge

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

DC posted, me in for ... whatever the next month is (what year is it again?) !


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm in again for August. Thanks


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I'm in for August as well


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

My tin count may be dwindlin, but I'm having too much fun to stop... Let the chips fall where they may. In!


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Put me on the waiting list please, I'll give it another go.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month will be August 3rd*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. Tobias Lutz - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27
11. louistogie - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): BigSarge

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month will be August 3rd*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. Tobias Lutz - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27
11. louistogie - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): BigSarge

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month will be August 3rd*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. Tobias Lutz - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27 in
11. louistogie - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): BigSarge

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

In for the win!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month will be August 3rd*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. Tobias Lutz - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27 in
11. louistogie - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): BigSarge

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

In - USPS tracking: 9101901065315526697091


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month will be August 3rd*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Tobias Lutz - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27 in
11. louistogie - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): BigSarge

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Am I confused? Didn't Hambone1 win this last night?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Damn, who's the deadbeat running this thing anyway???

*The winning number for August is 15! Congratulations Hambone1!!!*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24 in
3. _Hambone1 - 4, *15*, 26 winner!!_
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Tobias Lutz - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27 in
11. louistogie - 12, 23, 34 in

I will create a separate thread for acknowledgements and payments.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month will be September 7th*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32
2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24
3. BigSarge - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. Tobias Lutz - 7, 18, 29
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27
11. louistogie - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Hambone1

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

DanR said:


> *The drawing for next month will be September 7th*
> 
> 1. DanR - 10, 21, 32
> 2. splattttttt - 2, 13, 24
> ...


Put my in coach!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Mind scratching me out Dan? Thank you.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Just let me know if you change your mind, Tony!

*The drawing for next month will be September 7th*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. *Open* - 2, 13, 24
3. BigSarge - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. Tobias Lutz - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27
11. louistogie - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Hambone1

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

I need to step down as well.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

You can put me in if you need me but if there are others that want in, put them in before me. Count me as a fill in if it is down to the wire and you need someone to fill a spot.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month will be September 7th*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. *Open* - 2, 13, 24
3. *Open* - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. Tobias Lutz - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27
11. louistogie - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Hambone1 in

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm in for next month.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

DC posted in udder thread, me in for next drawing!


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Ive been out for long enough. Free time opening up a bit so throw me back in Dan...I'll take the #2 spot if it's still open.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Sure thing, Mike. Happy to have you back!

*The drawing for next month will be September 7th*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. MiamiMikePA - 2, 13, 24 in
3. *Open* - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. Tobias Lutz - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27
11. louistogie - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Hambone1 in

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

In for September


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month will be September 7th*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. MiamiMikePA - 2, 13, 24 in
3. *Open* - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. Tobias Lutz - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27 in
11. louistogie - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Hambone1 in

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Bumping this for next Saturday's drawing. Everyone has paid up, just need to let me know you're "in" for next month. Also, have an open spot for anyone interested in playing.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

In!


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

In!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month will be September 7th*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. MiamiMikePA - 2, 13, 24 in
3. *Open* - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Tobias Lutz - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27 in
11. louistogie - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

1.
2.
3.

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Hambone1 in

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Louistogie let me know by PM that he won't be participating this month. It looks likely that Hambone1 will move up for the drawing and we will probably have one "open" spot. I'll keep it "open" until sometime tomorrow afternoon in case of late arrivals.

@Hambone1, unless you tell me otherwise I will move you into the #3 position.

*The drawing for next month will be September 7th*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. MiamiMikePA - 2, 13, 24 in
3. *Open* - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Tobias Lutz - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27 in
11. *Open* - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:

Last Month's Winner (bottom of waitlist): Hambone1 in

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

@DanR

Not sure if I'm breaking some unspoken rule- but can I swap out and take the #3 slot if it is still open? My lottery troll is telling me to take the number 4 :biggrin:

If not, no worries.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

No problem, Tobias.

*The drawing for next month will be September 7th*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. MiamiMikePA - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Tobias Lutz - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Hambone1 - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27 in
11. *Open* - 12, 23, 34

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The winning number for September 7th is 24. Congratulations @MiamiMikePA!!*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. *MiamiMikePA - 2, 13, 24 WINNER*
3. Tobias Lutz - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Hambone1 - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27 in
11. *Open* - 12, 23, 34

As usual, I will start a separate thread for acknowledgments and payments.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month will be October 5th*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. *Open* - 2, 13, 24
3. Tobias Lutz - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. Hambone1 - 7, 18, 29
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27
11. *Open* - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): MiamiMikePA

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

@DanR

I'm in for October. As my wife can tell you, I'm a sucker for rejection :biggrin:


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

In for October. But if there is someone that comes along and we are full, they can take my spot (since I've won twice this year).


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month will be October 5th*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. *Open* - 2, 13, 24
3. Tobias Lutz - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. Hambone1 - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27
11. *Open* - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): MiamiMikePA

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month will be October 5th*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. *Open* - 2, 13, 24
3. Tobias Lutz - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Hambone1 - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27
11. *Open* - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): MiamiMikePA

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

in for October


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

DC posted in thread - me in for next drawing!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Mark changed his avatar, now I don't recognize him! :lol:

*The drawing for next month will be October 5th*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. *Open* - 2, 13, 24
3. Tobias Lutz - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Hambone1 - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27 in
11. *Open* - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): MiamiMikePA

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Sorry 'bout that; I needed something 'less grouchy'.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

count me in


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month will be October 5th*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. *Open* - 2, 13, 24
3. Tobias Lutz - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Hambone1 - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27 in
11. *Open* - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): MiamiMikePA

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

The drawing is tomorrow. @Stonedog, let me know if you're in? @MiamiMikePA, it's likely there will be an open spot if you want it? Anyone else wants in, just let me know...

*The drawing for next month will be October 5th*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. *Open* - 2, 13, 24
3. Tobias Lutz - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Hambone1 - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27 in
11. *Open* - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): MiamiMikePA

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

Count me in if the other people don't respond!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

You're in @JKlavins. Good Luck!

*The drawing for next month will be October 5th*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Tobias Lutz - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Stonedog - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Hambone1 - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27 in
11. *Open* - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): MiamiMikePA

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok, I haven't heard back from Stonedog or MiamiMikePA, so I think I have to remove them for October. If they post in this thread with a time stamp before the drawing, I'll add them back in. Otherwise, Here's our final list for tonight...

*The drawing for next month will be October 5th*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Tobias Lutz - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. *Open* - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Hambone1 - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Mikebjrtx - 5, 16, 27 in
11. *Open* - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): MiamiMikePA

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The winning number for October 5th is 5. Congratulations @mikebjrtx!*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Tobias Lutz - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. *Open* - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Hambone1 - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Mikebjrtx - *5*, 16, 27 *winner*
11. *Open* - 12, 23, 34

I'll start a new thread for acknowledgements and payment information.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Count me in for November


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

Count me in for November as well


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Dan-

I'll do another month. Thanks


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Mike, I'm sure you'll have a spot, but I'm gonna move you down per the rules and pop you back up in whichever spot looks best for you - that is unless we can recruit a few new guys to try their luck!

*The drawing for next month will be November 2nd*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Tobias Lutz - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. *Open* - 11, 22, 33
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. Hambone1 - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. *Open* - 5, 16, 27
11. *Open* - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): Mikebjrtx

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

DC in thread. Me in next drawing. Grammar trouble have I.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Sorry for the bad communication - I was out of the country for two weeks and forgot to check in. 

I'll stay out for a while as punishment for my bad behavior... :spank:


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Dan - add me to the list since you have openings. I have some Mixture 79 I can dump when I lose. Spot #5 since it has a 22 in it - should be lucky.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Troutman22 said:


> I have some Mixture 79 I can dump when I lose.


Oh that's just wrong... and that's just mean.... :tease:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

We've got extra spots @Stonedog. You sure you don't want back in?

Welcome back, Scotch!

*The drawing for next month will be November 2nd*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Tobias Lutz - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. Hambone1 - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *Open* - 5, 16, 27
11. *Open* - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): Mikebjrtx

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

OK, you twisted my arm. Can I pick the 12/23/34 spot?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Absolutely, Jon!

*The drawing for next month will be November 2nd*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Tobias Lutz - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. Hambone1 - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *Open* - 5, 16, 27
11. Stonedog - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): Mikebjrtx

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Read the rules and all caught up now, I'm in for November.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Cool, welcome aboard Eduardo!

*The drawing for next month will be November 2nd*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Tobias Lutz - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. JuanOrez - 9, 20, 31
7. Hambone1 - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Er999 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Stonedog - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): Mikebjrtx

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm out of town next weekend- so when I win, don't think I'm ignoring the thread if I don't post until Monday :biggrin:

(I'm practicing the power of positive thinking ipe


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

JuanOrez is out for next month, which means his numbers will probably hit... :lol:
@mikebjrtx - let me know if you're "in" if you get moved up?

Still waiting to hear from @MarkC and @bigdaddychester

*The drawing for next month will be November 2nd*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Tobias Lutz - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. *Open* - 9, 20, 31
7. Hambone1 - 7, 18, 29 in
8. MarkC - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Er999 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Stonedog - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): Mikebjrtx

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to bow out. At least I was able to nail the two guys I was looking to hit without resorting to bombing...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok Mark, no problem. Just let me know when you're ready to come back in.

I also heard from Brian (Bigdaddychester) via PM - he's traveling, but managed to place an order and is "in" for November.

*The drawing for next month will be November 2nd*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Tobias Lutz - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. *Open* - 9, 20, 31
7. Hambone1 - 7, 18, 29 in
8. *Open* - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Er999 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Stonedog - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): Mikebjrtx

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Yes ill go back on the wait list and go in if there is an open slot


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks Mike! Since the drawing is tonight and we have two open slots, I'm gonna move you up and mark you "in". Maybe you'll be our first repeat winner!

I'm on my way to Las Vegas, so I may be slow to post today (tonight), so I'll say Good Luck to everyone!

Any new players, just post "in" before the drawing tonight if you want that last open slot. A post with the time stamp before the drawing will count.

*The drawing for next month will be November 2nd*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Tobias Lutz - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Mikebjrtx - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Hambone1 - 7, 18, 29 in
8. *Open* - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Er999 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Stonedog - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The powerball number for November 2nd is 17. No winner this month* I'll assume everyone that was in for November is also in for December. Let me know if otherwise. The drawing for next month is December 7th.

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Tobias Lutz - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Mikebjrtx - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Hambone1 - 7, 18, 29 in
8. *Open* - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Er999 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Stonedog - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, don't I feel brilliant... :lol:


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

DanR said:


> *The powerball number for November 2nd is 17. No winner this month* I'll assume everyone that was in for November is also in for December. Let me know if otherwise. The drawing for next month is December 7th.
> 
> 1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
> 2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
> ...





MarkC said:


> Well, don't I feel brilliant... :lol:


I feel bad now that I did not request a last minute numbers switch....in my defense though I _was_ pretty happy with my numbers....oh well...better luck next month (that means that I'm in but reserve the right to bow out at a later time before the December drawing.)


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm bowing out for December. Perhaps I'll make another go at it in 2014.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I'm bowing out for December. Perhaps I'll make another go at it in 2014.


4, 15, or 26 is a lock now!!!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Count me in for December


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month is December 7th.*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
3. *Open* - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Mikebjrtx - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Hambone1 - 7, 18, 29 in
8. *Open* - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Er999 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Stonedog - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

To all the regular lottery players, I've resurrected the SUPER lottery again this year. Make sure you claim your spot(s).

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/wts-b-t-pipe-stuff/329999-2013-pipe-tobacco-super-lottery.html


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Just a quick bump, and a reminder that the drawing is this weekend. We have two open spots. Good luck everyone!

*The drawing for next month is December 7th.*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
3. *Open* - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Mikebjrtx - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Hambone1 - 7, 18, 29 in
8. *Open* - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Er999 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Stonedog - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Two months in a row with no winner. That's a first. Sorry guys. We'll take it all forward just like last month. I'll assume you're still in unless you tell me otherwise.

*The drawing for next month is January 4th.*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
3. *Open* - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Mikebjrtx - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Hambone1 - 7, 18, 29 in
8. *Open* - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Er999 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Stonedog - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I blame Obama


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

both months i believe was the number 17 also!


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

I'll take a shot at this since I am sliding ever so rapidly down the slope LOL :mrgreen:

If I have a choice, please throw me in the number 8 slot... the number 28 is calling out to me!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Please remove me from next month's lottery. I'm going to step away for awhile.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

I have so much tobacco at this point (and not nearly enough damn room to store more ) that I am going to have to step away for a month or two. I'll keep track of the lotto and give notice when I want back in. Until then good luck to all future participants! :thumb:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Plenty of open slots...

*The drawing for next month is January 4th.*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
3. *Open* - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Mikebjrtx - 9, 20, 31 in
7. *Open* - 7, 18, 29
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *Open* - 5, 16, 27
11. Stonedog - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Dan,

Please take me off the list as well.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

What's wrong with using bulk tobacco? For the price of a tin you can get a 1/4 lb?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

madbricky said:


> What's wrong with using bulk tobacco? For the price of a tin you can get a 1/4 lb?


I think it's mainly because most of the guys here are building a cellar and tins are better suited for that, but bulk is ok so long as the winner wants it. You'd just need to ask...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Plenty of open slots...

*The drawing for next month is January 4th.*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
3. *Open* - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Mikebjrtx - 9, 20, 31 in
7. *Open* - 7, 18, 29
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *Open* - 5, 16, 27
11. *Open* - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Considering that we have so many open slots, I've been contemplating suspending the lottery temporarily (at least until there is more interest). I think let's keep the drawing for tonight "on", and then let's have some discussion - I'd love to hear your thoughts...

*The drawing for next month is January 4th.*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
3. *Open* - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Mikebjrtx - 9, 20, 31 in
7. *Open* - 7, 18, 29
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *Open* - 5, 16, 27
11. *Open* - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

Well, just thinking out loud here...

With the interest down (maybe due to the holiday spending sprees) we could do a couple of things until the spots fill up. 

1) You could offer up a second spot to someone currently playing. This would increase their odds to win but cost them double to play. First come, first served basis.

2) You could reduce the number of spots to whoever is in and increase the allotment of numbers to them. If it works out to be an odd number, well, then I would guess if that number came up there would be no winner that month?

That's my .02 worth of the top of my head.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

And we have a winner!

*The winning number for January is 14. Congratulations Bigdaddychester!*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
3. *Open* - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, *14*, 25 *winner*
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Mikebjrtx - 9, 20, 31 in
7. *Open* - 7, 18, 29
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *Open* - 5, 16, 27
11. *Open* - 12, 23, 34 in

As usual, I'll post a separate thread for the acknowledgments and winnings!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm in for Feb. if this is still going. Please pm me if I win or I will await the next winners message. Thanks.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Alright, I'm game for another month... If you want a second spot, I'll grant it so long as there is no other interest from new players. You'll just be "in" for two tins to the winner.

*The drawing for next month is February 1st.*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24
3. *Open* - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Mikebjrtx - 9, 20, 31
7. *Open* - 7, 18, 29
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. *Open* - 5, 16, 27
11. *Open* - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Me in for Feb. I may be travelling, but then again I'm already way out there.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

In for Feb!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month is February 1st.*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
3. *Open* - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Mikebjrtx - 9, 20, 31
7. *Open* - 7, 18, 29
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *Open* - 5, 16, 27
11. *Open* - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm in too with the stipulation that if anyone else wants to participate, I'll bow out if my spot is needed. 

I'm not sure what to do with the empty spots mentioned earlier. What about making a post on the main board for some of the older members who may have forgotten or for a few of the newer guys who might not know about the lotto?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Good idea. Folks, when you can, in the main forums let's encourage some of the newer guys to join in!

*The drawing for next month is February 1st.*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
3. *Open* - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Mikebjrtx - 9, 20, 31
7. *Open* - 7, 18, 29
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *Open* - 5, 16, 27
11. *Open* - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm in for Feb.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I'm in


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

been away for a bit but id join if youll have me...

and if so can i have no 3

thanks


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Happy to have you back, Deuce! Which spot would you like @Commander Quan?

*The drawing for next month is February 1st.*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Deuce Da Masta - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Mikebjrtx - 9, 20, 31
7. *Open* - 7, 18, 29
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *Open* - 5, 16, 27
11. *Open* - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I'll take spot #11


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Awesome... We're happy to have you back.
@mikebjrtx, are you in?

*The drawing for next month is February 1st.*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Deuce Da Masta - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Mikebjrtx - 9, 20, 31
7. *Open* - 7, 18, 29
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *Open* - 5, 16, 27
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

In for February


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks Mike!

*The drawing for next month is February 1st.*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Deuce Da Masta - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Mikebjrtx - 9, 20, 31 in
7. *Open* - 7, 18, 29
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *Open* - 5, 16, 27
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm in! I'll take 7 if still available. Thanks.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Purepoker gets spot #7 .

*The drawing for next month is February 1st.*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Deuce Da Masta - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Mikebjrtx - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Purepoker - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *Open* - 5, 16, 27
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll be damned, the winner for February is Purepoker! Lucky number 7!!

*The winning number for February is 7. Congrats purepoker!*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Deuce Da Masta - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Mikebjrtx - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Purepoker - *7*, 18, 29 *winner*
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *Open* - 5, 16, 27
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

I'll create a separate thread for acknowledgements and payment posts.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I usually wait a few days, but I'm going to get this going for March in case some new guys want to join in for next month. purepoker, as always, you'll be able to reclaim your spot if no one else joins in...

*The drawing for next month is March 1st.*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24
3. Deuce Da Masta - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33
6. Mikebjrtx - 9, 20, 31
7. *Open* - 7, 18, 29
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. *Open* - 5, 16, 27
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): purepoker

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm in for Feb - I will send out some baccy when I get the pm. TTY next month.


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

Congrats Purepoker!

I'm in for March :thumb:


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

DanR said:


> I'll be damned, the winner for February is Purepoker! Lucky number 7!!
> 
> *The winning number for February is 7. Congrats purepoker!*
> 7. Purepoker - *7*, 18, 29 *winner*
> .


Well, well, well isn't that a huge (magnum) pipe bowl of irony....:doh:


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

My end went out today - don't see a winners thread so I will hold off on the tracking number until then.


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

Troutman22 said:


> My end went out today - don't see a winners thread so I will hold off on the tracking number until then.


There is one started here:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/wts-b-t-pipe-stuff/332080-february-pipe-lottery-payment-thread-congrats-purepoker.html


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Nub!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month is March 1st.*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24
3. Deuce Da Masta - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Mikebjrtx - 9, 20, 31
7. *Open* - 7, 18, 29
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. *Open* - 5, 16, 27
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): purepoker

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm in if able to join! Thanks.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month is March 1st.*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24
3. Deuce Da Masta - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Mikebjrtx - 9, 20, 31
7. *Open* - 7, 18, 29
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30
10. *Open* - 5, 16, 27
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): purepoker - in

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Feb DC was posted in appropriate thread. I'm travelling and will not be around much - bowing out for a few cycles.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm in again


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

@RJpuffs - no way my friend. You haven't won in a while, and you know what happens when you bow out all of a sudden (ask Mark). I'm leaving you in, and I'm covering your spot for this month...

*The drawing for next month is March 1st.*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Deuce Da Masta - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Mikebjrtx - 9, 20, 31
7. *Open* - 7, 18, 29
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *Open* - 5, 16, 27
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): purepoker - in

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Just a friendly reminder that the drawing is this Saturday. Still waiting for a few guys to call their spots, and two open at the moment. Purepoker will move up unless others claim both spots... @purepoker, let me know if you have a prefered spot (7 or 10)?

*The drawing for next month is March 1st.*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Deuce Da Masta - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Mikebjrtx - 9, 20, 31
7. *Open* - 7, 18, 29
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *Open* - 5, 16, 27
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): purepoker - in

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I'm in for March


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

I'll stick with 7 please!



DanR said:


> Just a friendly reminder that the drawing is this Saturday. Still waiting for a few guys to call their spots, and two open at the moment. Purepoker will move up unless others claim both spots... @purepoker, let me know if you have a prefered spot (7 or 10)?
> 
> *The drawing for next month is March 1st.*
> 
> ...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month is March 1st.*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Deuce Da Masta - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Mikebjrtx - 9, 20, 31
7. *Open* - 7, 18, 29
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *Open* - 5, 16, 27
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): purepoker - in

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

purepoker said:


> I'll stick with 7 please!


Lucky number seven huh? Good luck with that!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm moving purepoker up. Still waiting to hear from @Deuce Da Masta and @mikebjrtx.

*The drawing for next month is March 1st.*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Deuce Da Masta - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Mikebjrtx - 9, 20, 31
7. Purepoker - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *Open* - 5, 16, 27
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I used to be in on this...but it's been a couple of years. Hopefully some of you will remember me! 

Can I jump in the open spot...or get on the wait list?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Sorry I'm late responding to this. Crazy weekend!

*The winning number for March is 13. Congratulations JKlavins!*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32 in
2. JKlavins - 2, *13*, 24 *winner*
3. *Open* - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. *Open* - 9, 20, 31
7. Purepoker - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. RJPuffs - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *Open* - 5, 16, 27
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

As usual, I will start a separate thread for acknowledgements and payments.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

quo155 said:


> I used to be in on this...but it's been a couple of years. Hopefully some of you will remember me!
> 
> Can I jump in the open spot...or get on the wait list?


Hi Tommy. Welcome back! I'm sorry... I missed your thread prior to the drawing, but I'll move you up for next month! Let me know which spot you'd like?


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey, no problem...I understand. I'll take spot 10! Thanks Dan!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Let's fill it up this month, fellas!

*The drawing for next month is April 5th*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32
2. *Open* - 2, 13, 24
3. Deuce Da Masta - 4, 15, 26
4. *Open* - 3, 14, 25
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33
6. *Open* - 9, 20, 31
7. Purepoker - 7, 18, 29
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28
9. *Open* - 8, 19, 30
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): JKlavins

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## swamper (Jun 10, 2013)

Can I be placed on the wait list or in an open slot for April? Thanks Doug


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd love to get in on this for April.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Put me in coach.. don't care what open slot.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hambone1 said:


> Put me in coach.. don't care what open slot.


You may as well just put your address in all of your posts. That way when you win every month it will save us all some time.

:kicknuts:


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Troutman22 said:


> You may as well just put your address in all of your posts. That way when you win every month it will save us all some time.
> 
> :kicknuts:


Don't hate the player.. hate the game! I did go a year before winning. But did win three months before I stepped out for awhile. I must need more Virginias! LOL


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Troutman22 said:


> You may as well just put your address in all of your posts. That way when you win every month it will save us all some time.
> 
> :kicknuts:


Is that a sense of ominous foreboding that I feel? :suspicious:


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm in for April! Thanks.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Somehow, I disappeared off the list.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm sorry @bigdaddychester, I made a mistake. It's fixed now.

*The drawing for next month is April 5th*

1. DanR - 10, 21, 32
2. Swamper - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Fortune500 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33
6. Hambone1 - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Purepoker - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28
9. *Open* - 8, 19, 30
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): JKlavins

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

I'll take the open slot if still available!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

The list is filling up nicely!


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

I had a post but then saw juanorez 's post just now ergo: never mind.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

@Er999, I believe you can still get added to the waitlist...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

@Er999 can take the #1 spot. I'll hop on the wait list.

*The drawing for next month is April 5th*

1. Er999 - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Swamper - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Fortune500 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33
6. Hambone1 - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Purepoker - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28
9. Juanorez - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1) DanR
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): JKlavins

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

DanR said:


> @Er999 can take the #1 spot. I'll hop on the wait list.
> 
> *The drawing for next month is April 5th*
> 
> ...


Ok, with any luck I should have a fairly sizable paycheck after spring break (thank god for spring breakers and their families!! Otherwise the amusement park that I work at would not even be open at all for spring break!!!) which means I "should" be able to cover my tin if I somehow and inexplicably lose the drawing...:first:


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

DanR said:


> I'm sorry @bigdaddychester, I made a mistake. It's fixed now.


No big deal Dan. As always, if we need a spot for one of the new participants, I'll give up my spot since I won back Jan. Its always cool when someone new comes on board and wins!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

In for April


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

DanR said:


> @RJpuffs - no way my friend. You haven't won in a while, and you know what happens when you bow out all of a sudden (ask Mark). I'm leaving you in, and I'm covering your spot for this month...


I'm back, what did I miss? Still got more travel travails upcoming, not ready to get back in yet.


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

In for April.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm back from my travels. Looks like the list is filling in nicely! @Commander Quan, I know you're paid up, so are you "in" this month?

*The drawing for next month is April 5th*

1. Er999 - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Swamper - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Fortune500 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Hambone1 - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Purepoker - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. Juanorez - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1) DanR
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): JKlavins

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Yeah I'm in


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Full House! Awesome...

*The drawing for next month is April 5th*

1. Er999 - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Swamper - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Fortune500 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Hambone1 - 9, 20, 31 in
7. Purepoker - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. Juanorez - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1) DanR
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): JKlavins

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

The drawing is in a few hours. Good luck everyone!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The winning number for April is 29. Congratulations PurePoker!*

1. Er999 - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Swamper - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Fortune500 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Hambone1 - 9, 20, 31 in
7. _Purepoker - 7, 18, *29* winner!_
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. Juanorez - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

I will start a new thread for acknowledgments and payment information!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

In for May


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month is May 3rd*

1. Er999 - 10, 21, 32
2. Swamper - 2, 13, 24
3. Fortune500 - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 
6. Hambone1 - 9, 20, 31 in
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 
9. Juanorez - 8, 19, 30 
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1) JKlavins
2)
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): PurePoker

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Bump! Who's in for next month?


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

In for May


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

In for May. =D


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

In 4 May


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Throw me on the waitlist, Dan; I'll play until the next round of bills come in... :lol:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm in for May!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month is May 3rd*

1. Er999 - 10, 21, 32
2. Swamper - 2, 13, 24
3. Fortune500 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Hambone1 - 9, 20, 31 in
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 
9. Juanorez - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1) JKlavins
2) MarkC 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): PurePoker

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm in for May.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month is May 3rd*

1. Er999 - 10, 21, 32
2. Swamper - 2, 13, 24
3. Fortune500 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Hambone1 - 9, 20, 31 in
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. Juanorez - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1) JKlavins
2) MarkC 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): PurePoker

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

I'm out, I've no idea what my schedule is going to be like next month, so I won't be able to dedicate the time needed for this.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

In for May


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month is May 3rd*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Swamper - 2, 13, 24
3. Fortune500 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Hambone1 - 9, 20, 31 in
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. Juanorez - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1) MarkC in
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): PurePoker in

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

As far as I can tell by the payment thread, Swamper hasn't shipped last months winnings yet, so per the rules I need to move him off. I apologize if I'm wrong about that. @MarkC gets moved up. That gives us a full house for the drawing tomorrow. Good luck everyone.

*The drawing for next month is May 3rd*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32 in
2. MarkC - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Fortune500 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Hambone1 - 9, 20, 31 in
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. Juanorez - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): PurePoker in

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I am seriously hoping that what little good karma I have is enough to pull out a win for me this month. Just for the selfish reason that I hate, no despise with every fiber of my being, going to the post office.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> I am seriously hoping that what little good karma I have is enough to pull out a win for me this month. Just for the selfish reason that I hate, no despise with every fiber of my being, going to the post office.


I just ship from home. All you need is a printer. The USPS will send you boxes for free.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

In my head that seams like more work than actually going to the post office. That is until I actually get to the post office, wherein I feel like I have been transported into a Douglas Adams novel, and feel myself conjuring up Dexter. I guess I'm just a glutton for punishment.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The winning number for May 3rd is 26. Congratulations Fortune500!*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32 in
2. MarkC - 2, 13, 24 in
3. _Fortune500 - 4, 15, *26* *winner*_
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Hambone1 - 9, 20, 31 in
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. Juanorez - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

I'll start a separate thread for acknowledgements and payment information.


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, Commander Quan... since we occasionally get together and burn one, you can just pay up then, and save the trip to the post office


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month is June 7th*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32
2. MarkC - 2, 13, 24
3. PurePoker - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33
6. Hambone1 - 9, 20, 31
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28
9. Juanorez - 8, 19, 30
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): Fortune500

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

In for June


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month is June 7th*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32
2. MarkC - 2, 13, 24
3. PurePoker - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33
6. Hambone1 - 9, 20, 31 in
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28
9. Juanorez - 8, 19, 30
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): Fortune500

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll gladly join in again, if there's space.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month is June 7th*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32
2. MarkC - 2, 13, 24
3. PurePoker - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33
6. Hambone1 - 9, 20, 31 in
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28
9. Juanorez - 8, 19, 30
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): Fortune500 in, if needed

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

In for June


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm in for June, thanks.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month is June 7th*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32
2. MarkC - 2, 13, 24
3. PurePoker - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Hambone1 - 9, 20, 31 in
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. Juanorez - 8, 19, 30
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): Fortune500 in, if needed

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

hey dan, sorry ive been away for some time, my wife had surgery and have not been able to do anything else... i have contacted him about getting him his winnings and it will be sent as soon as i hear from him.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

In for June


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

IN for June


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm in for another month!


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

I need to bow out. Thanks!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I'm going to bow out as well. I stated earlier that was in but life has happened and I need to bow out for awhile.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

@Fortune500, which open spot would you prefer? @JKlavins and @purepoker, are you guys good for this weekend's drawing?

*The drawing for next month is June 7th*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32
2. MarkC - 2, 13, 24 in
3. PurePoker - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. *OPEN* - 9, 20, 31
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. *OPEN* - 8, 19, 30
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): Fortune500 in, if needed

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks like we NEED at least one more to fill up this months drawing...WHO WILL IT BE, YOU?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

@Fortune500, which open spot would you prefer?

Ok, @purepoker I'm marking you in, but please go back and send out trader feedback from last months drawing or else I'll have to drop you off next month. Thanks!

*The drawing for next month is June 7th*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32 in
2. MarkC - 2, 13, 24 in
3. PurePoker - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. *OPEN* - 9, 20, 31
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. *OPEN* - 8, 19, 30
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): Fortune500 in, if needed

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm out.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Is that a Drawmah post?

out:

I don't visit here except to check this and the winners thread. Any chance we fill up for June or is this it?


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks like we need some players...let's fill this up!


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Since I know that I may have a largish paycheck this month, I am confident enough to be able to cover this month. As such, I will take the #9 (first preference) IF it is still open on Saturday morning. Additionally if there is ANY slots open by Saturday morning and you need to plug it in then go ahead plug me in. I will check this thread regularly for updates.


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll take any spot still open. Trader Feedback is coming...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Troutman22 said:


> Is that a Drawmah post?
> 
> out:
> 
> I don't visit here except to check this and the winners thread. Any chance we fill up for June or is this it?


I certainly didn't mean for it to be. Just trying to enforce the rules.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month is June 7th*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32 in
2. MarkC - 2, 13, 24 in
3. *OPEN* - 4, 15, 26 
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Fortune500 - 9, 20, 31 in
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. Er999 - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

One EMPTY spot for today's drawing...come on PIPERS!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

You can put me if you need to fill the spot but if someone else wants it. Give it to them over me.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Per Hambone1's post, if someone else decides at the last minute to join in, let me know and I'll swap you out in spot 3. Of course, you must post before the drawing, say 9pm or so.

*The drawing for next month is June 7th*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32 in
2. MarkC - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Fortune500 - 9, 20, 31 in
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. Er999 - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Hah! All anyone had to do was speak up... :lol:


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

MarkC said:


> Hah! All anyone had to do was speak up... :lol:


Yeah well, it seems that hambone got in on the only open spot left close to the drawing and it turns out that he's the one that gets the lucky number!!!! And the slot was formerly occupied by the previous winner!!!!!!!:frusty: if only I could get lucky like that....(sigh) :tsk::boohoo:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Sorry I'm late, but all I can say is that it couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.

*The winning number for June is 15. Congratulations Hambone1*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32 in
2. MarkC - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, *15*, 26 *winner*
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Fortune500 - 9, 20, 31 in
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. Er999 - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

I will create a separate payment thread for all acknowledgments and payment info. Congrats again!


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Er999 said:


> Yeah well, it seems that hambone got in on the only open spot left close to the drawing and it turns out that he's the one that gets the lucky number!!!! And the slot was formerly occupied by the previous winner!!!!!!!:frusty: if only I could get lucky like that....(sigh) :tsk::boohoo:


Forgot to write this earlier: Congratulations hambone1!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm *IN* for July...my tobacco should have arrived with Hambone1 by now!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm gonna have to bow out.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Payment shipped yesterday. Will wait until the end of the month before declaring if I'm in or out. (So mark me as "on the fence" :eyebrows: )


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

count me in!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm in...like flynn...sitting on a bin...drinking gin...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month is July 5th*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32 in
2. *Open* - 2, 13, 24
3. *Open* - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33
6. Fortune500 - 9, 20, 31
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28
9. Er999 - 8, 19, 30 maybe in
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): hambone1

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

In for July - looks bad again for a full list.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*CoMe On PiPe PuFfErS!*

*There's some room on the list...don't be shy!*


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

I've thought about it, and I'm in for July. Again, I'm in for July, let them fireworks fly!!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I just checked the payment thread and everyone except myself and JKlavins has paid up. @JKlavins, I gotta "unmarked" you until the payment goes out. I'm gonna get mine out tonight. Let me know when yours goes and I'll fix it again. Sorry, just trying to play by the rules...
@Hambone1, with two open spots, do you want back in?

*The drawing for next month is July 5th*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32 
2. *Open* - 2, 13, 24
3. *Open* - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Fortune500 - 9, 20, 31
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28
9. Er999 - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): hambone1

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I'm in if you need me but as before, I'd like some other to step up and participate. We need more involvement. Take someone else if they come along over me


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I am in.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks Shawn! I'll wait until Saturday and move you up if a spot is still avaiable.

As promised, I got mine packaged and ready to go out. Sorry it's so late. I'll post the DCN in the payment thread next.

*The drawing for next month is July 5th*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32 
2. *Open* - 2, 13, 24
3. *Open* - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Fortune500 - 9, 20, 31
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28
9. Er999 - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): hambone1

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Janis is back. We still have two open spots...

*The drawing for next month is July 5th*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32 in
2. *Open* - 2, 13, 24
3. *Open* - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Fortune500 - 9, 20, 31
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28
9. Er999 - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): hambone1

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Only a few days left. @bigdaddychester, @Fortune500, and @Nubbin - are you guys in?

*The drawing for next month is July 5th*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32 in
2. *Open* - 2, 13, 24
3. *Open* - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Fortune500 - 9, 20, 31
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28
9. Er999 - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): hambone1

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Let's fill these open spots!

*The drawing for next month is July 5th*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32 in
2. *Open* - 2, 13, 24
3. *Open* - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Fortune500 - 9, 20, 31
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. Er999 - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): hambone1

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sure. Put me in... I'm good for it.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month is July 5th*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32 in
2. *Open* - 2, 13, 24
3. *Open* - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Fortune500 - 9, 20, 31 in
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. Er999 - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): hambone1

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Still two open spots. A good time for someone new to join the game.

*The drawing for next month is July 5th*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32 in
2. *Open* - 2, 13, 24
3. *Open* - 4, 15, 26
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Fortune500 - 9, 20, 31 in
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. Er999 - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): hambone1

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

I'd like to play


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

mikebjrtx said:


> I'd like to play


Awesome, Mike. Glad to have you back. Which spot would you like?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok, I think we are close enough, I'm going to add Mike and Shawn to the open spots, which will give us a full house. Good luck everyone!

*The drawing for next month is July 5th*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Mikebjrtx - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Fortune500 - 9, 20, 31 in
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. Er999 - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The winning number for July 5th is 11. Congratulations Troutman22!*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Mikebjrtx - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - *11*, 22, 33 *winner!*
6. Fortune500 - 9, 20, 31 in
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. Er999 - 8, 19, 30 in
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 in
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

I will start a payment thread for all acknowledgements and payment posts.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Gah! I lost again and troutman wins, must be the karma biting my ass from winning the 2013 Superbowl pipe contest!!!!:biggrin: well hopefully I'll win this lotto sometime this year....:madgrin:


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Count me in for next month (but again if there is someone that comes along and needs/wants a spot, I'd step aside for them).


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month is August 2nd*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32
2. Mikebjrtx - 2, 13, 24
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. *Open* - 11, 22, 33
6. Fortune500 - 9, 20, 31
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28
9. Er999 - 8, 19, 30 
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): troutman22

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm in

*The drawing for next month is August 2nd*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32
2. Mikebjrtx - 2, 13, 24
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. *Open* - 11, 22, 33
6. Fortune500 - 9, 20, 31
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28
9. Er999 - 8, 19, 30 
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): troutman22

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Having just ordered troutman's winnings, I'm in again for next month but put me down for a maybe until I know for absolute certain by the end of the month. (been dealing with classroom and on the job training for my new job that I got back in June, I'm about to do certification testing that will release me from the training leash :ballchain: that I've got on....and assure me that I still have the job....) and I'm rambling again...:kev: (best I could do for rambling smiley)


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm in if needed.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

In.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month is August 2nd*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32
2. Mikebjrtx - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. *Open* - 11, 22, 33
6. Fortune500 - 9, 20, 31
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28
9. Er999 - 8, 19, 30 maybe
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): troutman22 in

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

July's payment is in the mail. I'm in for Aug.


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm in for August.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month is August 2nd*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32
2. Mikebjrtx - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25
5. *Open* - 11, 22, 33
6. Fortune500 - 9, 20, 31
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. Er999 - 8, 19, 30 maybe
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): troutman22 in

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

count me in!


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm in as well


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month is August 2nd*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Mikebjrtx - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. *Open* - 11, 22, 33
6. Fortune500 - 9, 20, 31
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. Er999 - 8, 19, 30 maybe
10. Quo155 - 5, 16, 27 
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): troutman22 in

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Ok, put me in as well, maybe I'll get lucky this time around....:biggrin:

And good luck to everyone!


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

I've been totally lame in July. I'll make good in August. Count me in.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

:banghead:Ah, dang it!!!! Just _ONE_ number away from winning the lotto!!! Dangnabit!!! Ah well, congrats Dan, looks like you're the lucky winner this month! :thumb: (assuming I read the list correctly that is....)


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I apologize for not giving a update before the drawing. I'm actually in the USVI on vacation, and Bertha had us messed up yesterday. All is good now. Looks like I'm the winner. I'll start a payment thread.

*The winning number for August is 29*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Mikebjrtx - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. *Open* - 11, 22, 33
6. Fortune500 - 9, 20, 31 in
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29 *winner*
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. Er999 - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *Open* - 5, 16, 27 
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month is September 6th*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32 
2. Mikebjrtx - 2, 13, 24 
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33
6. Fortune500 - 9, 20, 31
7. *OPEN* - 7, 18, 29 
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 
9. Er999 - 8, 19, 30
10. *OPEN* - 5, 16, 27 
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): DanR

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I am currently in the process of moving to Austin Texas, took a new job. I think I should be settled into my new house by the time of the September drawing. Count me in if you need me but if someone else comes along that wants a spot, please pick them over me.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Given that I will be beginning a new semester of classes around August. 27, and adding to that is work hours of 0430 to 0930 with Wednesdays and Thursdays off, I'm going to ask that I be put down as a maybe, and if life actually proves to be a bit tight by the time the next drawing comes around then I will officially bow out. 

Short version: I'm a maybe in.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

In In In - sorry but just typing In once is to short.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

In again


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month is September 6th*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32 
2. Mikebjrtx - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Fortune500 - 9, 20, 31
7. *OPEN* - 7, 18, 29 
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 
9. Er999 - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *OPEN* - 5, 16, 27 
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): DanR

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you for taking me off this month's list...as I did not follow through on my end of the deal for @Troutman22 in time. I have just sent him a PM and will be ordering him something today both to fulfill that and make up for my delay.

I will post more details in the July Payment Thread.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

quo155 said:


> Thank you for taking me off this month's list...as I did not follow through on my end of the deal for @Troutman22 in time. I have just sent him a PM and will be ordering him something today both to fulfill that and make up for my delay.
> 
> I will post more details in the July Payment Thread.


It's good to have you back, Tommy. I understand you have a lot going on, so when you are ready to join back in just let us know.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

In for September.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*The drawing for next month is September 6th*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32 
2. Mikebjrtx - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Fortune500 - 9, 20, 31
7. *OPEN* - 7, 18, 29 
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 
9. Er999 - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *OPEN* - 5, 16, 27 
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): DanR

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

What the hell...I'm officially in for certain.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm in as well


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

count me in as well, I dont want to create more open spots haha!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

We need to recruit some people! Two open slots.

*The drawing for next month is September 6th*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Mikebjrtx - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Fortune500 - 9, 20, 31
7. *OPEN* - 7, 18, 29 
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 
9. Er999 - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *OPEN* - 5, 16, 27 
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): DanR

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

We need to recruit some people! Two open slots.

*The drawing for next month is September 6th*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Mikebjrtx - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. Fortune500 - 9, 20, 31
7. *OPEN* - 7, 18, 29 
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. Er999 - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *OPEN* - 5, 16, 27 
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): DanR

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok, this is our list for tonight. I never heard from Fortune500, so i assume he's bowing out this month. I'll take a spot again. Good luck everyone.

*The drawing for next month is September 6th*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Mikebjrtx - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. *Open* - 9, 20, 31
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. Er999 - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *OPEN* - 5, 16, 27 
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist):

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Well, that's not supposed to happen?!? The winning number for September is 18. However, since I won last month, I'd like to donate my winning lottery ticket (number) to Er999. The kid is contributing greatly to the site, while working long crazy hours to support his college addiction. He needs this more than I do. Hopefully you guys will all be cool with that.

*The winning number for September is 18*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32 in
2. Mikebjrtx - 2, 13, 24 in
3. Hambone1 - 4, 15, 26 in
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 in
5. Troutman22 - 11, 22, 33 in
6. *Open* - 9, 20, 31
7. DanR - 7, *18*, 29 *winner, donating winnings to Er999*
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 in
9. Er999 - 8, 19, 30 in
10. *OPEN* - 5, 16, 27 
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34 in

I'll start a separate thread for the acknowledgements and payments.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I'm cool with that. What would you like Er999?


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice gesture Dan - will await the pm from Err.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Wow!....(strike that and let's try this again) WHOOHOO!!!!! :woohoo::target::first::whoo::banana::banana::banana::banana:
Awesome, and yes I'm totally ok with this setup. Give me a bit to figure out what I want and then I will ship out Pms to all.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Ok update here: Pms have been shipped out!! lane:


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I am going to be on hold for Oct pending the outcome of what I see from the mods around here on these down times. Or I may get banned first - haven't decided that yet.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Troutman22 said:


> I am going to be on hold for Oct pending the outcome of what I see from the mods around here on these down times. Or I may get banned first - haven't decided that yet.


And just how do you think you might be banned hmm? :spy:


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I'm out as well. Bit frustrated with Puff, so I'm going to step away. Take a break.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

With a lot of guys bowing out for the month, we my end up suspending the lottery for awhile. Let's give it a go and see what happens. Let me know if you want in.

*The drawing for next month is October 4th*

1. JKlavins - 10, 21, 32 
2. Mikebjrtx - 2, 13, 24 
3. *Open* - 4, 15, 26 
4. Bigdaddychester - 3, 14, 25 
5. *Open* - 11, 22, 33 
6. *Open* - 9, 20, 31
7. DanR - 7, 18, 29 in
8. Nubbin - 6, 17, 28 
9. *Open* - 8, 19, 30 
10. *OPEN* - 5, 16, 27 
11. Commander Quan - 12, 23, 34

Waitlist:
1)
2) 
3)

Last month's winner (bottom of waitlist): er999

Inactive (non-winning) Numbers: 1, 35


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

I'll be in, give me #... I think I'll take #10 .


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

I better bow out. can't seem to load the puff site most days. my payment for last month may not even make it in time.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

mikebjrtx said:


> I better bow out. can't seem to load the puff site most days. my *payment for last month may not even make it in time*.


If you're talking about the September lotto payment, I'm very understanding (therefore no pressure for you) just don't take forever though...


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

Man, been out of town for weeks! I'm in if it's on for Oct.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I will not get September's payment out in time, so I'm out for October.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I may have to be out as well. I've goteverything for September ready to go but I've been out on the road all week and haven't been able to get to a post office in time. I should be back gome later tonight and send it out in the morning.


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

oh heck, throw me in to the list!


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Nubbin said:


> Man, been out of town for weeks! I'm in if it's on for Oct.





Commander Quan said:


> I will not get September's payment out in time, so I'm out for October.





bigdaddychester said:


> I may have to be out as well. I've goteverything for September ready to go but I've been out on the road all week and haven't been able to get to a post office in time. I should be back gome later tonight and send it out in the morning.


I left an update bump in the September winnings thread.


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

Nubbin said:


> Man, been out of town for weeks! I'm in if it's on for Oct.


Never mind... I don't have Sept winnings out and I won't in time so count me out for Oct.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Gents, we just don't have enough players to keep this going. We are all very busy, including myself, so I apologize to all that were really enthused about playing, but I think the pipe lottery has run its course for now. I'm calling this *CLOSED*.

Thanks to all who participated and enjoyed the game.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

DanR said:


> Gents, we just don't have enough players to keep this going. We are all very busy, including myself, so I apologize to all that were really enthused about playing, but I think the pipe lottery has run its course for now. I'm calling this *CLOSED*.
> 
> Thanks to all who participated and enjoyed the game.


Thanks Dan for your efforts running this!!!


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Pity, thanks for playing to everyone. I'll be checking back for updates though. And thanks to Dan for keeping this running.


----------

